# papaver somniferum poppies :)



## donthatetaylor (Feb 5, 2010)

thinking about trying out some poppy pods any suggestions? good sites? also i heard that there is a method of turning opium tea into smokeable opium by placing it in a oven at very low heat for a day to let the water evaporate and your left with the lovable black goo. 


anyone try this or have a better method?

well lets just talk poppies.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 5, 2010)

ok i did some research and that is pretty stupid. but yea i figured out better ways of making poppy putty, but i'm still really interested in poppies. i thinking of doing a cultivation this season on the side of my usual crop or maybe even trying to grow them indoors. anyone have any experience with growing poppy plants?


----------



## shepj (Feb 6, 2010)

Unless you're making tea I'd just grow it  They grow like wildfire dude, throw some seeds outside, they will grow and spread like a mahfucka.


----------



## tebor (Feb 7, 2010)

Get seeds on ebay.
or order some pods from http://www.sundriedpoppies.com/site/1585871/ or similar site.


----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2010)

I think there is an opium extraction from seeds thread on mycotopia.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 8, 2010)

well i ordered some pods for now think i'm gonna do a side guerilla grow this season with a new crop though


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 8, 2010)

well i read a more interesting tread in a opium forum on how a grower would take his dried poppies left over from his season and then make the tea and then extract the key elements through evaporation. then through the same process they use to refine opium into better smoking opium he would turn his pod puddy into some worth while stuff. just wonder how you guys feel about this as i value your opinions over those in other forums. i have seen more of your knowledge so to say.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 8, 2010)

shepj said:


> Unless you're making tea I'd just grow it  They grow like wildfire dude, throw some seeds outside, they will grow and spread like a mahfucka.


this is a little hard for me to do. i recently moved to the city of brotherly love and well there isn't much land for me to grow on. although i might be back down south very shortly were there is plenty of farm land


----------



## katfish32 (Feb 9, 2010)

yea well i had sex with your wife!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 9, 2010)

moving on... i know fdd has a thread about it somewhere. love him or hate him. he has some good grows and very informative.


----------



## Big P (Feb 9, 2010)

tebor said:


> Get seeds on ebay.
> or order some pods from http://www.sundriedpoppies.com/site/1585871/ or similar site.


 
hey don did you order yours form here


i wanted to try some a while back but wasnt sure

 which kinds are the best to order

you guys got links to a good recipe?


whats that shit like?


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 10, 2010)

Big P said:


> hey don did you order yours form here
> 
> 
> i wanted to try some a while back but wasnt sure
> ...


yep i actually did. i tried them out because you didn't have to make a bulk order and i don't feel like dropping a hundred dolores on it until i try. 

as far as how to use it. heat some water up to a boil. let it drop just below a boil to prevent loss of key elements then throw your crushed poppy pods in make a tea strain and try to stomach it down. i hear adding honey or sugarless lemonade mixes help a lot. the artificial sugar in sugarless drinks is supposed to mask it quite nicely.

for pod puddy. make the tea and use evaporation to extract the key elements. this is done with a few different methods, but same basic idea as a thc extraction using butane for honey oil. use water or alcohol make your tea and let evaporate. you can speed this process up (be careful if you do it with alcohol) and what is left you can smoke, eat, do what you please with, but with what research i've done this seems to be foolish and your better off just drinking the tea even if it does taste bad. although one guy who seemed fairly knowledgeable of the plant insisted that if you refine it twice with the above method like they do to opium straight off the plant it makes it into a very nice smokable. i don't know this from experience so don't hold me accountable if you try it, but i read it on a forum specifically dedicated to poppies. i believe it was poppies.org but not sure.

as far as best kinds i can't really tell you from personal use but gigantium seem popular, but any strain (not sure if thats the proper term for this plant) of the papaver somniferum poppy will do just fine. preferably those left uncoated for flower arrangements

what its like well i'll get back to you on that shortly but far as i know now i'm guessing a weaker version of an opium high.

hope i helped.

for further info i suggest going to poppies.org as it is solely based on this most amazing plant.

and they say pot heads are lazy and don't do anything. i find it very helpful for rants. it helps motivate me to do many things i normally wouldn't have the patients to do sober..


----------



## Big P (Feb 10, 2010)

donthatetaylor said:


> yep i actually did. i tried them out because you didn't have to make a bulk order and i don't feel like dropping a hundred dolores on it until i try.
> 
> as far as how to use it. heat some water up to a boil. let it drop just below a boil to prevent loss of key elements then throw your crushed poppy pods in make a tea strain and try to stomach it down. i hear adding honey or sugarless lemonade mixes help a lot. the artificial sugar in sugarless drinks is supposed to mask it quite nicely.
> 
> ...


 
thanks man pls post your results,.


i did some research last night too i found out the following from good sources I think


Tasmanian Gigs (Tasmanian purple) are some of the best to buy

a guy says the easyest way to make the tea is to put 1 coffee filter in your coffee machine, crush the pods and put it where the coffee would go then brew it.

then take what you just brewed and pour it back into the coffee maker and brew it again to make is stronger.

he also included like how many cups of water to add and all that but i forgot, ill post it up later tonight

but he seemed to have tried several methods and said this is the easiest and makes perfect batches suposedly

if you do this obviously buy a cheap coffe machine for just that purpose or clean the machine with hot water and viniger and brew the hot water and viniger to clean all the opiate residue from the coffee machine before returning it to "normal" use



also he said if you have a coffee machine that has a "strong" setting cook it on that setting.


but yea pls let me know how the pods you got are

the only thing i cant find on the net is the best place to purchse the most potent poppies.



can anyone with expiriance help us out maybe in a pm if you dont wanna post the actual site


----------



## Big P (Feb 10, 2010)

I also heard of a kid dieing cuz he made tea with seeds and its a lot harder to jugde dosage with poppy seeds since you gotta put a crapload in there

so they say stick to the pods only


----------



## shepj (Feb 10, 2010)

The pods can also vary greatly from pod to pod and batch to batch. Always start small, and slowly work your way up. You can always take more, once you have too much you can't take less.


----------



## Big P (Feb 10, 2010)

shepj said:


> The pods can also vary greatly from pod to pod and batch to batch. Always start small, and slowly work your way up. You can always take more, once you have too much you can't take less.


 
thanks for the good advice shep


do you know how long it takes after you drink it to take its effect?


also do you know how long its supposed to last? the high i mean?


anyone know if its dangerous to drink alcohal on it?


----------



## shepj (Feb 10, 2010)

Big P said:


> thanks for the good advice shep
> 
> 
> do you know how long it takes after you drink it to take its effect?
> ...



No problem. uhm.. I am pretty sure most of the active ingredients are Morphine and Codeine.. so ~30 minutes give or take a little bit. 

Shit.. I had a few rounds of tea and was high all day. Generally opiates last a while, probably 5-10 hours depending on how you space out the dosing, how tolerant you are, how much you have, etc.

eh.. generally speaking this is a no-no. Unless you are tolerant (or atleast very experienced) with alcohol and with opiates/opioids, I would recommend that you keep the alcohol to a minimum. Potentially it is a deadly combination if you are not tolerant.


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2010)

Please be carefull of the tea, personaly I wouldn't use it, this is because of the high variability of alkaloid content. One cup might be just right, another time it might kill you.


----------



## shepj (Feb 10, 2010)

ANC said:


> Please be carefull of the tea, personaly I wouldn't use it, this is because of the high variability of alkaloid content. One cup might be just right, another time it might kill you.


That is the truth of it.

If you are to do it, sip until it kicks in. That will give you a decent idea of what your batch of tea will be like (potency wise).


----------



## Big P (Feb 10, 2010)

ANC said:


> Please be carefull of the tea, personaly I wouldn't use it, this is because of the high variability of alkaloid content. One cup might be just right, another time it might kill you.


 

damn really?


thats pretty scary man, I dont really wanna risk my life

when my buddy has zanex i take about 1 or 2 pills and drink lightly on them, but i have hi alchol tolleerance so i proll drink atleast 4 beers on 1 or 2 zanex


so shep do you like the tea? 

i already take green dragon 3 times a week on friday sat and wednesdays 


if i do it anymore my weed tolerence gets so high that I can eat like 5 grams worth of the best buds on earth and still wont be knocked off my ass



so is takeing like zanex prolly feel the same as poppy tea? if so i can just get zanex from my buddy

he used to be an alcholic and almost died, after he got out of the hospitol we helped him stop drinking by giving him cannabutter instead of the alchol hes is so addicted too, another very amazing use for the plant

anyway so that being the case he always hooks me up when he gets pills and he gets them often cuz he cant drink.


----------



## shepj (Feb 10, 2010)

Xanax is a benzodiazepine, the contents in Opium tea are.. well.. opiates. It is a different buzz nearly entirely (in my opinion).

Yeah I like the tea, it tastes pretty cool, the effects are great, and it is cheap. If you do it, be careful (I can not emphasize START SMALL enough). Oh yeah, if you like the tea, you should space the experiences apart enough as to avoid opiate addiction. 

The tea is comparable to a codeine/hydrocodone/morphine buzz (only it feels much cleaner IMO) and is a bit more uppy.


----------



## Big P (Feb 10, 2010)

shepj said:


> Xanax is a benzodiazepine, the contents in Opium tea are.. well.. opiates. It is a different buzz nearly entirely (in my opinion).
> 
> Yeah I like the tea, it tastes pretty cool, the effects are great, and it is cheap. If you do it, be careful (I can not emphasize START SMALL enough). Oh yeah, if you like the tea, you should space the experiences apart enough as to avoid opiate addiction.
> 
> The tea is comparable to a codeine/hydrocodone/morphine buzz (only it feels much cleaner IMO) and is a bit more uppy.


 

sounds nice, also with a 30 min kick in time i can titrate it,

also it does depend on how much you weight right

so the fatter you are more you might need right 

im rockin 200lbs these days 


and yes i will definatly space them out, i dont have an addictive personalty with nicotine or caffine or even cocaine like others do for some reason.

but i cant stop taking the dragon and smoking weed tho either

plus i would never do coke more than a few times a year at my peak of doing that garbage


whats the recommended spacing for poppy tea to avoid dependence?



twice a month or is that a little too much you think? maybe im gettin ahead of myself


its damaging to your liver also right?


or possibly? ill read up some more tonight


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 10, 2010)

Big P said:


> sounds nice, also with a 30 min kick in time i can titrate it,
> 
> also it does depend on how much you weight right
> 
> ...


i hear its best to space it out at least four days between doses to avoid dependance but once again this isn't from personal experience so i can't really tell you with certainty.

oh and thanks guys for the advice about start small because poppies vary in potency. all the info i read said that two to three will always be pretty safe. i was still gonna start small as i do with all new substances though. i'm gonna make sure to approach it with some extra care.

i would avoid mixing it with alcohol . as well as i would avoid mixing benzos with alcohol that shit isn't good for you. it can stop your respiratory system.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 10, 2010)

Opium sure gives me the warm quivers


----------



## shepj (Feb 11, 2010)

Big P said:


> also it does depend on how much you weight right
> 
> so the fatter you are more you might need right


I am sure weight could affect absorption. Tolerance is the big kicker though, I was ~160lbs putting down 3 MS Contin 100's at a time to "get sober" (if you will).. if you are not tolerant do not bump up the dosage solely because you weigh more. 




Big P said:


> whats the recommended spacing for poppy tea to avoid dependence?
> 
> 
> 
> twice a month or is that a little too much you think? maybe im gettin ahead of myself


I am sure you could get away with twice a month. I don't really find it addictive, but it varies from person to person. I am sure you can adjust as you find necessary.





Big P said:


> its damaging to your liver also right?


I am sure high dosages could potentially cause some liver damage.. but I would imagine that alcohol creates far worse damage on a low dose.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 15, 2010)

well my poppies arrived today  i just drank a cup of tea with two giant poppies in it about thirty minutes ago. feeling nice but definitely could have handled one more poppy in the mix. i tried it through the coffee maker method i think next time i'm just gonna let them simmer in a pot for a good while.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 15, 2010)

Take the time to grow it.... rub it on ur buds....


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 15, 2010)

definitely worth growing just not much of a place to do it in the city were i currently live, but i'm thinking of doing so


----------



## Big P (Feb 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Take the time to grow it.... rub it on ur buds....


 
thats a good idea



so you like the tea man? are you tossed or just s lil messed up



so atleast we know those one work



maybe ill seed my back yard with these things in the spring


they are legal to grow right?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, legal to grow...but not to harvest. sow when night temps are 55 or below for at least a week.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 15, 2010)

I knew of some one who grew poppies... and he scraped off some black goo and I smoked it... the rush was great!


----------



## SALTY CRACKA (Feb 16, 2010)

Be VERY careful with this. This can lead to harder drugs or just a major habit to the pods.That warm hug soon turns into a cold ass rapeing. Thankfully most wont beable to swallow the nasty stuff. Just say no kids

CRACKA


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 16, 2010)

well i went ahead and brewed up one more pod so i drank three pods altogether and that got me where i needed to be. yea the tea does the job. it doesn't taste bad at all like people say either just a little honey and i had a hard time not nocking it back. good thing about the site i used is they leave the seeds in their poppies so now i have plenty of little seeds to try to grow. i would say go for it. i think it was worth it. i got enough to poppies brew like 5 batches and enough seeds to grow a garden if i wanted.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 16, 2010)

donthatetaylor said:


> well i went ahead and brewed up one more pod so i drank three pods altogether and that got me where i needed to be. yea the tea does the job. it doesn't taste bad at all like people say either just a little honey and i had a hard time not nocking it back. good thing about the site i used is they leave the seeds in their poppies so now i have plenty of little seeds to try to grow. i would say go for it. i think it was worth it. i got enough to poppies brew like 5 batches and enough seeds to grow a garden if i wanted.


CAN'T wait till the day your enjoying some nice smoked opium out of a hookah sitting on a hammock on a cool summers breeze


----------



## Big P (Feb 16, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, legal to grow...but not to harvest. sow when night temps are 55 or below for at least a week.


 
so cracker you expirianced in this, do you do it?


if so it would be great to hear your methods and habits with it to learn


----------



## Big P (Feb 16, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I knew of some one who grew poppies... and he scraped off some black goo and I smoked it... the rush was great!


 
its a time intensive process to get the goo right?


like im just wondring why its legal to grow,


seems it would be easy to produce your own heroin in your own back yard no?


and seeing that its so addictive how come more people dont make thier own heroin? like they do meth?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 16, 2010)

I grew out about six plants last year successfully all the way past flowering. About two or three days before harvest....something drilled perfect little holes into the pods, and drained them all... I was a bit pissed....but the ants (?) must have had one heck of a party.

I'm about to do it again.... I think my problem arose because the first one hit had bent over and was touching the ground. Once that one was discovered...the rest fell quickly.


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 16, 2010)

I just wanted to throw this out there...
My friend came up with a good way to store a poppy drink. He sliced some of his poppies and harvested (he didn't get around to doing all of them though). When they were old and dried out (the cut and uncut ones), he put the pods in a big jar of vodka. In a few weeks or so the vodka turns black. It won't go bad, so can be stored for a long time. When he drank it he simmered a couple of shots in a pan for a few minutes to cook the alcohol off (he felt like it was too much just taking shots of it with the alcohol still in it).


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, from what I've read raw Opium has a very long shelf life. Just be careful.... smoking too much is hard because you will fall asleep first....

But drinking too much is a one way street and possible. let caution be ur guide...but that goes without saying where Opium is concerned. It's not to be taken lightly.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 16, 2010)

Its not TECHNICALLY legal to GROW... some poppies like in seeds can be grown... but some seeds just like spore syringes cannot be used to cultivate mushrooms... only for RESEARCH PURPOSES only... THANK GOD for that notion


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 16, 2010)

MAKE way for your own little personal OPIUM den!


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 17, 2010)

Big P said:


> its a time intensive process to get the goo right?
> 
> 
> like im just wondring why its legal to grow,
> ...



i was watching some history channel show on drugs and according to that heroin is derived from morphine which is derived from raw opium. so i think it may be a tad difficult to produce your own.


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2010)

Actualy its pretty easy...
It is only legal to grow, if you don't KNOW it produces opium...yep a thought crime.


----------



## Big P (Feb 17, 2010)

ANC said:


> Actualy its pretty easy...
> It is only legal to grow, if you don't KNOW it produces opium...yep a thought crime.


 
whats opium?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 17, 2010)

It's legal to grow, but not to harvest. If they catch you with sliced pods...ur guilty.

It's not time intensive at all really. once they are ready you make several small vertical cuts not too deep and simply let them ooze for the rest of the day. Then go back and collect the Opium.... it'll brown as it oxidizes....


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2010)

Lets say they catch you with unmilked pods, but for some reason they find an extraction tek on your PC or something...


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Feb 17, 2010)

my best guess is "intent"


----------



## ANC (Feb 17, 2010)

yep, which is a thought crime... as you can probably never realy KNOW someone's intent.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 17, 2010)

Having harvested ripe pods is intent. There is no good explanation to have them past the flower stage.


----------



## shepj (Feb 17, 2010)

Big P said:


> its a time intensive process to get the goo right?


Not really. Plant > Grow > Cut > Harvest





Big P said:


> like im just wondring why its legal to grow,


I don't think you have to worry about people producing opium/heroin domestically as they can in such places as Afghanistan. 






Big P said:


> seems it would be easy to produce your own heroin in your own back yard no?


Well.. in your house. Yeah.





Big P said:


> and seeing that its so addictive how come more people dont make thier own heroin? like they do meth?


Maybe it is not as addictive as the media portrays it to be (oh wait.. it's not. Not speaking from stories I have heard either).

Some people do. It is not that hard.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 17, 2010)

Uhhh....heroin is VERY addictive as is Opium. It is well documented.... and well before politics came into play. Just check the history books.


----------



## shepj (Feb 17, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Uhhh....heroin is VERY addictive as is Opium. It is well documented.... and well before politics came into play. Just check the history books.


*Addictiveness Ratings of Various Drugs*

"_To rank today's commonly used drugs by their addictiveness, we asked
experts to consider two questions: How easy is it to get hooked on
these substances and how hard is it to stop using them? Although a
person's vulnerability to drug also depends on individual traits --
physiology, psychology, and social and economic pressures -- these
rankings reflect only the addictive potential inherent in the drug.
The numbers below are relative rankings, based on the experts' scores
for each substance:_"

Nicotine 100
Ice, Glass (Methamphetamine smoked) 99
Crack 98
Crystal Meth (Methamphetamine injected) 93
Valium (Diazepam) 85
Quaalude (Methaqualone) 83
Seconal (Secobarbital) 82
Alcohol 81
Heroin 80
Crank (Amphetamine taken nasally) 78
Cocaine 72
Caffeine 68
PCP (Phencyclidine) 57
Marijuana 21
Ecstasy (MDMA) 20
Psilocybin Mushrooms 18
LSD 18
Mescaline 18

Yes, yes it is documented. Nicotine is far more addictive, spare me the talk. Like I said.. these are not from things I have heard.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 17, 2010)

Yah... I always see nicotine addicts lying in the alleyways.

Uhhh.... do NOT think you can play around with Heroin folks.... it is highly addictive.


----------



## shepj (Feb 17, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Uhhh.... do NOT think you can play around with Heroin folks.... it is highly addictive.


Uhhh.... do NOT think you can play around with Alcxohol or Nicotine folks.... they are highly addictive.



Alcohol has a potentially lethal withdrawl..


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is some info on poppies https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/149643-persian-white-poppies-dwc-soil.html

Also you dont even need the poppies for heroin. You can make it out of pills containing morphine or even codeine. You can buy Nurofen plus online which contain codeine and have them sent to ya. Then you can get pyridine, chloroform and acetic anhydride(thats gonna be the hardest to get your hands on). Alittle simple chemistry and you got whats called "homebake heroin"


----------



## davesnothere872 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just got a 10,000 seed pack of the Afgan Giant Blue Poppy seeds off of ebay. Me and my buddy are gonna be turning his 3 acre backyard into a poppy field this summer. Gonna till the field and plant around mid-march. Should be a pretty good harvest of OP. Which will be nice to top off the bowls of our Pineapple Express and Grandaddy Purple nugs with. Can't Wait!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 17, 2010)

3 acres!!! 

Seriously..... my lord be very careful..... they will crucify you if they catch you. But you will be famous.... definitely make the national news.


ShepJ ... all I'm saying is know ur drugs. If you underestimate the power of Opium/heroin ... you are a prime candidate to find out the hard way. the life ruining family destroying hard way.

An alcohol addict can surprisingly still function well in society....the same for nicotine/caffeine. 

Not heroin. Not opium. Just like Meth .... it's a QUICK road to hell ... very quick.

If you don't have mental discipline and RESPECT for Opium .... it will bitch slap you for the rest of ur life, however short that is.

I have smoked it ... and it is wonderful. BUT it is not to be taken lightly..... not at all.


----------



## shepj (Feb 17, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> An alcohol addict can surprisingly still function well in society....the same for nicotine/caffeine.
> 
> Not heroin. Not opium. Just like Meth .... it's a QUICK road to hell ... very quick.


I do not agree (this is speaking from family/friend/and personal experience/education).

People who are heroin addicts are more than likely not driving around fucked up, beating their wives, or raping people. They probably aren't out getting pissed off and being violent/vandalistic. 

*_82% of adjudicated delinquent adolescents had at least one alcoholic parent._
*_In 44 - 70% of the reported cases of battered women, the offender was drunk. _
*_70% of adult women alcoholics were sexually abused as children._
*_Children of alcoholic parents are twice as likely to develop their own alcohol problems._
*_80% of all adolescent suicides have been reported to be children of alcoholic parents._
*_55 - 75% of homicide victims *and *
* 40% of rape offenders had been drinking at the time of the incident; 
* 50% of those who commit sex abuse crimes also abuse alcohol._
*_An estimated 480,000 children are mistreated each year by a caretaker with alcohol problems._

I could go on all day. You consider those statistics falling under "function well in society"?

*Alcohol kills about 80,000 (annually)
*Heroin kills about 2,000

Seriously... which is more dangerous? The proof is obvious. 

*Yes, respect opiates (they are very addictive, the withdrawl sucks, they do affect your life)! They are dangerous, if you use them.. BE CAREFUL! *

CrackerJax, I am simply playing devil's advocate (I agree with you, opiates are not something to play with).


----------



## davesnothere872 (Feb 17, 2010)

Damn, guess I have been grossly misinformed by a few people then. I was under the impression that as long as they didn't catch us harvesting them, there was nothing that they could do about us growing the plants themselves. I think now we are gonna consider downsizing it and going more guerrilla, instead of out in the open like before. We only want enough of it to smoke it a couple times a month all year long, until next harvest. Any maybe hook up some of our friends, who have only ever smoked the synthetic bullshit op that we have around here.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 17, 2010)

Dave, Just remember that you are raising a narcotic.... and a large grow would be viewed quite seriously by prosecutors if you are caught. It would be dream headlines for them, jail for you. Seriously..... yes, grow discreetly. One of the best ways is to start a real flower garden full of different varieties of regular flowers ... and simply grow your poppies among them. That gives you a reasonable defense.

Besides....what would you do with all that Opium ...  It would be pounds of the stuff...  

Shep.... you are woefully misinformed about opium. You need to read a bit more about it. Your cavalier attitude towards it is troubling to say the least.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 17, 2010)

PLUS rep SHEPJ for that ADDICTIVE chart!

Nice to throw that into prospective...


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 17, 2010)

Yah.... and it's so misleading... go ahead... master Opium and Heroin. I dare you.... nicotine is a greater danger....according to the chart. 

be serious.... instead of STUPID.... yah I said it.... *STUPID*


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 17, 2010)

you see barrels and barrels of alcohol and lining liquor stores on every corner... HENCE its addictive and flashy qualities!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 17, 2010)

Sure.... it's all the same.... 

I see ruined lives for your futures. I advise you to stay away from opiates. I don't think you have a chance. 

The dragon will eat you if you let your guard down. You two don't have your guard up. 

I think this drug may be too mature for you both.


----------



## victozap (Feb 17, 2010)

You guys are retarded, i'm sorry I had to put it that way. Just because something is very TOXIC doesn't mean it's highly addictive. Heroine is much more TOXIC than alcohol, but that doesn't mean it's more addictive. Like shep said, it's like 2000 deaths a year compared to like 80000 I forget the other number.

And were not even talking about heroine!! Opium is around 12% morphine and a few percent codeine. Heroine is TWICE as powerful as morphine so if all you grow is a little bunch of poppies for personal use you'll be fine.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 17, 2010)

victozap said:


> You guys are retarded, i'm sorry I had to put it that way. Just because something is very TOXIC doesn't mean it's highly addictive. Heroine is much more TOXIC than alcohol, but that doesn't mean it's more addictive. Like shep said, it's like 2000 deaths a year compared to like 80000 I forget the other number.
> 
> And were not even talking about heroine!! Opium is around 12% morphine and a few percent codeine. Heroine is TWICE as powerful as morphine so if all you grow is a little bunch of poppies for personal use you'll be fine.


I hope I'm not one of those idiots you're referring to!


----------



## shepj (Feb 17, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> PLUS rep SHEPJ for that ADDICTIVE chart!
> 
> Nice to throw that into prospective...


Sure thing dude, I know it isn't a danger chart.. but the addiction portion I thought was neat.



CrackerJax said:


> Yah.... and it's so misleading... go ahead... master Opium and Heroin. I dare you.... nicotine is a greater danger....according to the chart.
> 
> be serious.... instead of STUPID.... yah I said it.... *STUPID*


It is not misleading.. 

80,000+ deaths from alcohol (overdose) and 625,000+ people die annually from tobacco use. That is just in the United States. 

I am not saying to "master" opiates.. I am saying to use caution. If you are to say it is stupid tell that to every Pharmacy and every Physician! 

*Prescribed Opiates/Opioids:*

Codeine
Morphine
Dolophine (Methadone)
Oxycodone
Fentanyl
Hydrocodone
Oxymorphone
Hydromorphone
Meperidine
Propoxyphene (Darvon)
Pethidine (Demerol)
Diphenoxylate (Lomotil)
Laudanum (Opium Tincture)
Levorphanol
Nalbuphine (Nubain)
Naloxone (Narcan)
Buprenorphine
Naltrexone

And on and on.. (probably thousands more) and half are more dangerous than Heroin (Diacetylmorphine) have ever thought of being!



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> you see barrels and barrels of alcohol and lining liquor stores on every corner... HENCE its addictive and flashy qualities!


You are damn right you do! Alcohol on TV, in magazines, in EVERY store! It is praised in this country! Tobacco use is EVERYWHERE!



CrackerJax said:


> Sure.... it's all the same....
> 
> I see ruined lives for your futures. I advise you to stay away from opiates. I don't think you have a chance.
> 
> ...



That is true! Opiates are a nasty creature to get involved with.. generally speaking the your quality of life drops a bit once you get on them.

Too mature for the both of us? Dude I will tell anyone anyday to stay away from drugs (especially prescription meds and opiates/opioids in general). I used to fucking live with a group of friends in a fucking heroin trafficking house, I have seen first hand what it fucking does to people. I am not just bullshitting you with statistics, I have seen the violence, and gangs, and all the terrible shit that goes into the drug. I do not need to be told about it. I would not touch it if you paid me! It is an extremely dangerous drug,* but to con yourself into believing that one addictive substance is "worse" than something like alcohol/nicotine (simply because they are not illegal) is abso-fucking-lutely rediculous.*


----------



## shepj (Feb 17, 2010)

victozap said:


> You guys are retarded, i'm sorry I had to put it that way. Just because something is very TOXIC doesn't mean it's highly addictive. Heroine is much more TOXIC than alcohol, but that doesn't mean it's more addictive. Like shep said, it's like 2000 deaths a year compared to like 80000 I forget the other number.


Diacetylmorphine (unadulterated IV'd heroin) is EXACTLY *2-times* more toxic than Ethanol (Alcohol).


I can cite that if you would like?


----------



## victozap (Feb 17, 2010)

No haha that's alright that number sounds about right. 

People don't really understand the toxicity and addiction potential of alcohol and nicotine because they are so commercialized in our society to the point where nearly nontoxic marijuana consumption is frowned upon by the alcoholic who smokes a pack a day.


----------



## shepj (Feb 17, 2010)

victozap said:


> No haha that's alright that number sounds about right.
> 
> *People don't really understand the toxicity and addiction potential of alcohol and nicotine because they are so commercialized in our society to the point where nearly nontoxic marijuana consumption is frowned upon by the alcoholic who smokes a pack a day.*


meh, most of my posts are very directed "in general" (if you will). So if someone random wants to see the chart I have the source (which is actually really cool, Marijuana > LSD > Psilocybin -in order from lesser to greater- are the three least toxic substances).

The bolded section is the only reason I have been arguing. Taboo and propaganda can be scary. 

The underlined.. is something I could not try to say better myself. The only way I know how to say it is:

Victozap +rep


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 18, 2010)

hmm, wow this got interesting. well as far as poppy tea goes, i can personally say, i would have a hard time getting into enough to become addicted. i didn't like the after affects so much and will probably will not use it to often. yes it got the job done, but my stomach felt very unpleasant to say the least the next day. maybe it was caused by something else but who knows, but on to a new adventure as i'm trying kratom tonight


----------



## SALTY CRACKA (Feb 18, 2010)

donthatetaylor said:


> hmm, wow this got interesting. well as far as poppy tea goes, i can personally say, i would have a hard time getting into enough to become addicted. i didn't like the after affects so much and will probably will not use it to often. yes it got the job done, but my stomach felt very unpleasant to say the least the next day. maybe it was caused by something else but who knows, but on to a new adventure as i'm trying kratom tonight


 
This thread got filled with crap fast ne ways Kratom is addictive also. Its used alot to easy the at home kick of Opities Witch leads to a new set of problems. Take it from someone thats been through this crap. Stay with the green


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2010)

All I have ever said is.... show the opiates respect. I think you're being a bit too complacent about them. They have their place... heck I've done it myself. But only in measured amounts and never repeatedly. 

Opium is so dang good, it would be EASY to fall into a habit. There in lies the danger. 

That chart makes me cringe ... I see bunches of young kids looking at that, and thinking, hey...that's no big deal. Oh, but they would be very very wrong thinking that. But once you find out on ur own...it's too late. 

I agree with Salty ... stay with the green. Opium is to be dabbled in....occasionally. Anything more is courting disaster.


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 18, 2010)

From my personal experience, I'd have to say that opiates are much more dangerous than alcohol for the individual taking them (as opposed to society). To me, these statistics mostly point out how ubiquitous alcohol is - and, that is why it's so bad for society... so many people drink (many drink too much).



shepj said:


> *_82% of adjudicated delinquent adolescents had at least one alcoholic parent._
> *_In 44 - 70% of the reported cases of battered women, the offender was drunk. _
> *_70% of adult women alcoholics were sexually abused as children._
> *_Children of alcoholic parents are twice as likely to develop their own alcohol problems._
> ...


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 18, 2010)

Haha what a debate! So I still want to know what the deal is with growing your own poppies anyway? Anyone have any pics of them growing?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 18, 2010)

The key to life ... in all ways... is moderation. With Opium... it is an absolute must. 

Please don't ever tell anyone Opium is no big deal.... it is.


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd say with opium, no more than half a gram on any day and no more often than every 5 days. Kratom similarly with 4 or 5 days between doses does not seem to be habit forming.


----------



## shepj (Feb 18, 2010)

ANC said:


> I'd say with opium, no more than half a gram on any day and no more often than every 5 days. Kratom similarly with 4 or 5 days between doses does not seem to be habit forming.


That sounds about right. 

Personally it will vary a bit, some people find something to be their poison and really need to space it apart, whereas some people simply do not fancy the substance as much and can use it more frequently without getting hooked.

Still, play it safe. ANC has good advice.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 19, 2010)

Think of Opium as that "special occasion" drug. Don't forget that every day you do Opium is a day you lose. Don't throw too many away.... the quantity available is ... unknown.


----------



## ANC (Feb 19, 2010)

But this is also why I recommend growing a few poppies yourself, you have a small fixed amount when you are done, and no access to more till the next season.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree completely. Just take it seriously folks....Opium is a fickled mistress and if ur not careful will OWN you. Oh .... and no sex either.

It's to be dabbled in ... no more.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 25, 2010)

well, i got tired of the tea and tried to make some poppy pod puddy. i thought it made a very nice smokable. i don't know why everyone is hating on it so much. put a little on my bowl pack lit up and laid on my bed listening to music all day. very enjoyable.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2010)

No one is hating on it. It's about RESPECTING Opium. If you don't ... it will own you.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 25, 2010)

donthatetaylor said:


> well, i got tired of the tea and tried to make some poppy pod puddy. i thought it made a very nice smokable. i don't know why everyone is hating on it so much. put a little on my bowl pack lit up and laid on my bed listening to music all day. very enjoyable.


Sorry Don, this is now the 'Opium will own you' thread. lol

How'd you make the pod putty? Which was stronger, the tea or the putty? Which method do you think gave you more yield by weight? *curious*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2010)

Okay...be dismissive of a massively addictive substance.... I will pass you by on the street and not even give you a dollar.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay...be dismissive of a massively addictive substance.... I will pass you by on the street and not even give you a dollar.


Dude, I'm not going to go back and forth with ya like the last couple of guys. I've prob done _at least_ as many opiates as you in my lifetime, and no offense but I for one certainly don't need to be schooled about opiates. lol

I'm pretty sure after the last several pages of this that everyone has got your point, and there's no need to be the karma police anymore.


----------



## shepj (Feb 25, 2010)

We understand they are dangerous and addictive... just make sure next time you go to the doctor's office and to the pharmacy, that you lecture them about it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2010)

You have both now posted you do get it... that's good.

I post for all the folks viewing and not posting. Several ppl have likened Opium to a walk in the park. It isn't. It needs to be handled like dynamite...with care.

*The more Opium at your disposal, the greater chance of you becoming addicted.*


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 25, 2010)

Opium/opiates is a beautiful drug, however not to be taken lightly. Spread your doses a week apart atleast.

Its easy to overdue something that wraps you in a warm fuzzy blanket. Just be careful.

Its a beautiful drug when done in moderation, beyond that will lead to heart ache and sorrow for you and your family.

<Worm>


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2010)

That's all I've been saying. If you grow it and get a bunch... you must be very very careful. Abundance of Opium can easily lead to addiction. Most ppl don't run across it that much...so it's better. But if you grow it...you'll have lots ... be careful.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> That's all I've been saying. If you grow it and get a bunch... you must be very very careful. Abundance of Opium can easily lead to addiction. Most ppl don't run across it that much...so it's better. But if you grow it...you'll have lots ... be careful.


I've never grown them, but I thought that the yield from a dozen or so plants was so little that there would be no way anyone could even have the time to develop a tolerance? Do the plants actually yield more?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2010)

One pod can produce 80 milligrams of raw opiate. Each plant should have two or three large pods. 

An acre will typically yield 12 pounds of the stuff.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> One pod can produce 80 milligrams of raw opiate. Each plant should have two or three large pods.
> 
> An acre will typically yield 12 pounds of the stuff.


So basically, realistically, if you had like 10 plants you'd prob come out with a gram of opium in total after harvest? I round down a bit, which I like to do. Doesn't sound like all that much. Do you know the breakdown for how much morphine and codeine is in the pure opium, like mgs? And how does this compare to making the tea, or say 'smoking opium' made from refining down the tea? How strong is the dried pod tea product compared to the raw opium excretion?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2010)

oh about 250 mg per plant (3 pods per plant). So 10 pants should yield 2.5 grams. That is an average though...and depends on how well you grow and what strain. there are very large varieties which can produce 120 mg per pod.


----------



## Big P (Feb 25, 2010)

i did the dirty deed and ordered,

i heard a couple of birds tell me this sight had was good to use to decorate our tea parties with


i should have them soon ill let you guys know how she blows


http://www.cheappoppies.com/poppieshome.html


how do these look Dr. Cracker?

[FONT=verdana,arial][/FONT]








tiz the flavor i have chosen


look like i did ok? or ....


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 25, 2010)

I can't wait to hear how it was! Whatcha plan on doing with em?


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> oh about 250 mg per plant (3 pods per plant). So 10 pants should yield 2.5 grams. That is an average though...and depends on how well you grow and what strain. there are very large varieties which can produce 120 mg per pod.


Thanks Jax, do you have any info on on the different preparations of the opium and their potency, like a hierarchy chart or something? I wonder what is the best compromise (as in what preparation) between quantity and quality as far as the high goes regarding the different preparation methods?


----------



## Big P (Feb 25, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> I can't wait to hear how it was! Whatcha plan on doing with em?


 
well im thinking of first trying the coffee machine method,


gonna buy a real cheap coffee machine and brew it through like 6 pods maybe for 2 runs,

then ima shake the drink real well and split into 6 equal parts

then i will bamboozle my nieghbor into dosing one pod at a time with me like every 1/2 to 1 hr until desired effect is achieved

next on a weekend i will try the method where you just grind up the pods to dust ad wash them down with grapfruit juice

they say this takes longer to kick in but also lasts much longer

then ima try to make that goop people talk about


i think i ordered like 70 pods


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's a pretty good link to give you a good overall.

http://opioids.com/jh/index.html


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool, hey I read something somewhere...taking something along with your opiates increases the rate of absorption...NSAID's I think it was...?

You know, a long time ago I also read that taking opiates with a high fat meal like a cheeseburger or something helps your body to more effectively metabolize the drug.

Sorry, just some of my brain droppings.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2010)

Hmmmm...cheeseburger.... I can't disagree with that...even if it doesn't do anything...

But... being fat soluble also means Opium will make you test positive for a long time. It gets in ur fat cells like weed does.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 26, 2010)

Big P said:


> well im thinking of first trying the coffee machine method,
> 
> 
> gonna buy a real cheap coffee machine and brew it through like 6 pods maybe for 2 runs,
> ...




the coffee maker method sucked. i didn't like it. dude 70 pods is a fuck ton.

i brought a pot of water to a boil and let it drop just bellow the boil and then added my ground or i just smashed them to them mix and let it sit for 2 hours i mixed occasionally and then strain. make sure to squeez your goods to get it all out.

to make the puddy i just added six pods smashed seeds stems and all to a pot of water and let simmer like i said above. then strain in an 8x8 pan put in the oven at 170f until its just goo. this takes a while. i boiled the remains twice and kept adding to the batch in the oven to make sure i got it all and it took like 2 or 3 days because of this but i got roughly 15g of goo from six pods. i think it probably still has some water content in it though. i would put pictures up but no camera.

you can smoke it ok. better just to put in capsules. i found it easiest to smoke if you spread it really thin on a glass pan and put it in the oven at 170 till it gets nice and crispy and stuck to the pan. then scrape till you get little flakes and just put those flakes on top of a bowl pack. really nice and doesn't take much at all for quite the nice nap.

i had to take a break though i was smoking the shit out of it for a couple of days and started to get lost. just be careful man 70 pods is a lot. all i want to do is smoke some of that shit right now and get really comfortable under my covers and listen to some dead with my lights off but i'm not gonna let myself. i have had some serious addictions before just don't let yourself go there is all i'm trying to say. know when to stop. not trying to lecture or anything. just offering a word of advice.


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 26, 2010)

Chasing the dragon for a bit eh?lol 

Its snowing over here again, and some of that would do me propper right now


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 26, 2010)

Great post Don, thank you very much. Very informative. And also good advice.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 26, 2010)

Big P said:


> i did the dirty deed and ordered,
> 
> i heard a couple of birds tell me this sight had was good to use to decorate our tea parties with
> 
> ...


Uhh oh, maybe I'm wrong, but I was just checking out this site and this is what I found. It's the first Q on their FAQs:

*Are poppies illegal?* If the poppies are of the _Papaver Somniferum_ species, then YES, they are illegal. Otherwise, no.
*Fortunately, Cheappoppies.com does not sell the illegal Papaver Somniferum pods.* We only sell ornamental dried poppy pods that are grown in the US by a USDA certified farm that has been in business for over 25 years supplying America with the finest quality dried flowers and pods. Our grower does not grow the illegal _Papaver Somniferum _species nor would USDA or any other government authority allow them to. As such, our poppy pods do not violate federal or state laws. It is the level of opium in a poppy that make a poppy illegal. There are many specie and sub specie of poppies and all contain some level of opium. There are also cross bred (hybrid) poppies but the only specie that is illegal in the United States for *any* purpose is _Papaver Somniferum _(see DEA Controlled Substances Act Schedule II). Our exclusive grower harvests a cross bred poppy hybridized from the _Setigerum _species, which is ideal for ornamental use as the appearance, shape, color and size of their poppy is far superior to a dried _Papaver Somniferum _pod. 
Cheappoppies.com does *not*sell poppies of the _Papaver Somniferum _species and sells its dried poppy pods *for use in floral decorating and design (ornamental) purposes only*. We make no warranty concerning the fitness or merchantability of any of our products for non-ornamental use or misuse of any kind. *We will not answer questions regarding non-ornamental use of poppies*. Ordering from our website constitutes agreement with and acceptance of these terms and conditions and releases Cheappoppies.com from any and all liability. We reserve the right to change the above policies without notice. For a summary of the law governing poppies, visit: http://www.erowid.org/plants/poppy/poppy_law.shtml.


You said you ordered 70 pods from here?


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they still contain the key akaloids to make goo or tea


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2010)

They are either lying about it to void prosecution or they are ripping you off. 

ONLY the somniferum can produce Opium.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 26, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> They are either lying about it to void prosecution or they are ripping you off.
> 
> ONLY the somniferum can produce Opium.


That's what I thought...

Hey Don, I see the site that you ordered yours from doesn't list any specifics about the strain of papaver that they offer. But you say they worked well from the site that you used? 

How much did how many run you?


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 26, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Chasing the dragon for a bit eh?lol
> 
> Its snowing over here again, and some of that would do me propper right now


yea its snowing like a mother fucker in philly think thats why i have been so inclined lately haha.

oh and the poppies are not illegal at all. they are often used in flower arrangements and shit like that. you can actually find them at certain flower shops.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2010)

yes, but what varieties.... there are many poppies which do not produce opium.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 26, 2010)

tebor said:


> Get seeds on ebay.
> or order some pods from http://www.sundriedpoppies.com/site/1585871/ or similar site.


yep this is the site i used


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 26, 2010)

donthatetaylor said:


> yea its snowing like a mother fucker in philly think thats why i have been so inclined lately haha.
> 
> oh and the poppies are not illegal at all. they are often used in flower arrangements and shit like that. you can actually find them at certain flower shops.


Well hello nieghbor

It pretty much stopped now


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 26, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Well hello nieghbor
> 
> It pretty much stopped now


haha yea thats funny. i haven't even looked out a window today. i just don't want to see what could possibly be out there after the last big snow. it was pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Big P (Feb 26, 2010)

wow great tips guys


ya i saw the faq and did some reseach and found a drug website like this one recommending thier poppies and good,


but ya man, sounds very adicting



the way i manage addictions so they cant control me is you just set the next date when you are allowed to do it again. like this it gives you somthing to look forward too like say when you order a cool thing online and are waiting for the package to arrive. and knowing you have some and knowing exactly when you are scheduling your next dose should make it a lot easyer to wait like your the cat who swallowed the canary


im forced to do this with green dragon or else weed just doesnt get me high anymore. so i plan to maybe do it 2 times a month if i like the opium



here was the gold nugget info i found online about the website, i will confirm if they are good by wednesday

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Brujo *
*[url*
_http://www.cheappoppies.com/poppieshome.html[/url]_



SWIM got his order for giant dried pods from above place. They were real,
just 1/10 of a giant pod made a noticable improvent in his floral arrangement. SWIM later told me he tried 1/5 of a giant dried pod in a tea garden setting floral arrangment - and can attest to the high quality of the floral looks and smell from giant pods from the above vendor.

last post in this link:

http://www.entheogen.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8872


----------



## Big P (Feb 26, 2010)

i found this too but seems to be from the same person different website:

www.cheappoppies.com has dried pods that work wonders in floral arrangments and such, even 1/3 of their giant pods really brightens up my floral arrangement...



wish me luck


and if become a crack head,I blame it souley on CrackerJacks,  






the snack ofcoarse


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 26, 2010)

You too funny Big P.

I'm pretty sure you will enjoy it. Have some honey in your tea aswell. I find that it helps settle an upset stomache from the tea.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, we all know I endorse won ton use of opium...

Thanks for the link Big P. +rep


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 26, 2010)

Off topic but damn. Chik fila has a awsome indoor playground for kids. I could sit here all day while my kid plays and just relax.
Since were on the subject of opiun, why don't you try some Kratom. Go to kratomkings.com
They always answer all your questions and have excellent quality products. Very reliable aswell.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 26, 2010)

i ordered my kratom from bouncing bear.


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Feb 26, 2010)

You know guys you can pretty much go to any grocery store and find poppy seeds right there along with the rest of the spices and herbs they sell for cooking. And guess what? They're viable seeds that will germinate and grow. At least the ones sold under the McCormick label will.


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 26, 2010)

donthatetaylor said:


> i ordered my kratom from bouncing bear.


Oh okay. How was the quality of there product? Kratom king carries some of the best I have ever tried. And they never bullshit you. They know there shit.


----------



## Big P (Feb 26, 2010)

is kartom similar to the effects of opium?


cracker did you mean once per month?

ill do that instead



my buddy was saying opuim is like hydrocodone 


do you guys agree?



are the Mcormick seeds good enough to produce a high with tea?

I heard you can die using seeds cuz its hard to measure your doses,
so i doublt ill try this method. just wondering.


----------



## Big P (Feb 26, 2010)

oh wait i read that wrong cracker 

one oz at a time did you mean? im confused


70 pods is a lot i guess, if i start not being able to control myself maybe ill flush them lol


----------



## Big P (Feb 26, 2010)

stay away from the seed tea boys & gurls



faren1





Newbie
Join Date: 23-07-2007
Location: center
Age: 25
Posts: 57 






























*poppy seed tea* 
SWIM made about 500g of *McCormick* brand *poppy* seeds from SWIMs local supermarket, mixed it in a two liter bottle with water and lemon juice shook vigourously for 5 minutes and let it settle, shook again and drained it out. SWIM also drained extra liquid from the seeds, but after about an hour has felt no effect. SWIM heard very good reviews of making *tea* from seeds from multiple people who have tried it and is wondering why he had no luck. Any suggestions? 
​
faren1View Public ProfileSend a private message to faren1Find all posts by faren1





10-01-2009, 21:26 
538wireman





538wireman _is tired of catching Turtles while Catfishing _
Donating Silver Member
Join Date: 02-11-2008
Location: Midwest USA
Age: 41
Posts: 99 






























*Re: poppy seed tea* 
Thats the bad thing about seeds, swiy *CANNOT *tell beforehand and sometimes only *AFTER* it's too late how much Opium might or might not be "coating" the seeds.
Just to put things into some form of perspective, swim once used a *SIGNIFICANLY* smaller amount of seeds (maybe 150 to 225g.) and was very, VERY sick and felt "near death"(he can't remember alot of it, but what he can remember seems like a BAD dream).
The next "batch" of seeds swiy gets could be *SUPER POTENT* and swiy might *NOT* be around to relate the experience.
*ALL *swiy's should be very careful when making PST. Start *LOW *and consume *SLOW.
*
​


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 26, 2010)

Big P said:


> is kartom similar to the effects of opium?
> 
> 
> cracker did you mean once per month?
> ...


Yes Big P, Kratom has some simular values to it and also can be addictive. When I first ordered from kratom king they advised me to make a tea with the full spectrum kratom ( wich is basicly every kratom in one) they told me to bring water to a boil and then lower the temps right below a boiling point and add 3-6 grams (depending on the effect that I wanted. 3 grams is more like chewing cocoa leaves while 6 grams gave me a very relaxed feeling and somewhat sedative. 
The high doesn't last as long as opium but I consider it to be a good alternative, so as to mix it up a bit.
I don't know much about the seeds, sorry 
Anyone know about the seeds?


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 26, 2010)

one must get seeds processed as the flack from straw production, during which they end up with varying levels of goodies on them. this is very dangerous as the levels of opiods on the seeds varies greatly. i'm gonna say stick to the pods and stay away from seeds unless your making putty. if you decide to do other wise sip slow over the process of an hour so you can feel the onset and do so on an empty stomach so it will hit you faster and not be absorbed into your food. just sip really slow like.

if you just want a bunch of solid info on poppies and opium then go to poppies.org they have tons of info. i'm sighting a lot of this info from their forum. its like riu specifically for opium addicts 


as far as kratom i have only tried the mia what ever from bb i just ordered it for the first time don't really know to much about it.


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 26, 2010)

Right on Don. Very informative. So how many pods did you find to be just right for you?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2010)

Opium tea, no matter what you use, be it seeds or pods, is a tricky situation. The info posted is correct....with a tea....any tea....you don't know how strong it is till you've already ingested it. 

Smoking it is by far the safest route to go. You'll fall asleep befre you can OD ... 

Big P.... I'm not sure which post ur referring to. I treat Opium (if I have it) as a special occasion. For one thing.... I know I won't be doing anything the day I smoke Opium. No phone calls, no driving, no visitors...etc. For me, that set up isn't that common, so it is self limiting. Opium doesn't go bad so you can keep it around forever and a day. Very stable....very nice.


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Feb 26, 2010)

As to buying McCormick seeds and trying to make tea.......I don't know, I wouldn't recomend it. All I was saying is that they are viable seeds for _papavier somnifernum_. Grow it, scrape the pod, collect the sap, roll it between your fingers like a snot ball, set it on top a bowl of good weed, fire up, enjoy. *Surrgeon General's Warning*: You probably won't want to be responsible for operating heavy machinery after doing so. 

Jack


----------



## seemeat420 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a shit ton of the mccormick seeds. My girlfriend loves opiates so she bought a huge ass box of the seed bags. I always liked opiates but I used to always get nausious and sick from taking lortabs, but when I drank the tea it was much cleaner and a better overall high. I mix pink lemonade powder with it and it's good. Im not so sure if I will be drinking the tea anymore though after all yall saying that you will die one day. So how do I get the smokeable kind because I really like the high. Oh by the way I only drink the tea maybe once a month so don't think I am some kind of addict. Can I get it from the poppy pods or do I have to grow the plant


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 26, 2010)

seemeat420 said:


> I have a shit ton of the mccormick seeds. My girlfriend loves opiates so she bought a huge ass box of the seed bags. I always liked opiates but I used to always get nausious and sick from taking lortabs, but when I drank the tea it was much cleaner and a better overall high. I mix pink lemonade powder with it and it's good. Im not so sure if I will be drinking the tea anymore though after all yall saying that you will die one day. So how do I get the smokeable kind because I really like the high. Oh by the way I only drink the tea maybe once a month so don't think I am some kind of addict. Can I get it from the poppy pods or do I have to grow the plant


I have smoke goo before and can say its the best way to go. I'm under the influence right now so I won't get into detail about it but let's continue this discussion in the morningnor afternoon. Depending on I wake up from my soon to be dreamy dream.

<Worm>


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, I took the plunge and ordered these:


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *GIANT POPPY PODS ON STEMS* [/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *Very Beautiful!* [/FONT] 





[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Buy Now!*[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *$15.45* [/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] One bunch of giant poppy pods (with seeds), each head approximately 1.5 to 2 inches in diameter and about 2 to 2.5 inches long. There are 15-17 stems in each bunch, and the length of each stem is about 15-17 inches. About 5 to 6 oz. per bunch. 

Here's the cost breakdown from the receipt:

[/FONT]*Subtotal *$15.45*
UPS Ground* $11.95*
handling fee*$ 4.95
**Total: $32.35* ​ ​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-----------------------------------
And I also ordered 1 pkg of 48 Nurofen Plus pills from a Canadian Pharmacy for $35.00 tax, shipping, and handling included. Not sure if these are going to make it through the border, but for $35.00 I figured it was worth a shot.
[/FONT]


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 27, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Well, I took the plunge and ordered these:
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *GIANT POPPY PODS ON STEMS* [/FONT]
> ...


My dog just woke me up 
Nurefen ? I'm gonna do some research? Update us when it arrives


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

Worm, do you cook yours first or do you smoke it raw?


----------



## seemeat420 (Feb 27, 2010)

how do you make it worm?


----------



## capone6182 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been watching for a moment on yalls lil convo, 
So here is my question y'all eat,drink,smoke these things u don't y'all just turn the opium into herion?
Is there some long hard process cause if ppl have been doing it for 100's of years it wouldbe easy right?
Just couriois


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

It is fairly easy and can be done in the kitchen. But consider this, heroin is distilled Opium...meaning concentrated.... if you need that.... you need to try some therapy first. I can see trying it once or twice to satisfy the curiosity ( I have), but believe me...it's not something to mess with on any kind of a regular basis. 

Heroin can take you down quick and hard and keep you there. In every respect of your life.

My link above on Opiates talks about the cooking method if you're interested.


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> But consider this, heroin is distilled Opium...


huh? 

Heroin (Diacetylmorphine) is morphine with two added acetyl groups (the acetylation of morphine) - which is done using Acetic Anhydride, not by distilling Opium.


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Worm, do you cook yours first or do you smoke it raw?


I've only ever cooked it but a friend of mines used to bring this pure shit that he said came from afghani. It was the sweetest taste I have ever had and smelled just like a bouqet of flowers when lit. He claimed it was raw but I couldn't say.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

shepj said:


> huh?
> 
> Heroin (Diacetylmorphine) is morphine with two added acetyl groups (the acetylation of morphine) - which is done using Acetic Anhydride, not by distilling Opium.



I used distilling only as a laymans term, not a technical one. Morphine is derived from opium and then processed into heroin...but the origin for all opiates is the poppy plant itself. Raw opium is the "best" to experiment with. Not nearly as dangerous as the rest, more powerful narcotics.

It's the same as the difference between chewing Coca leaves and snorting cocaine.


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2010)

Opium is fricken tasty


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> I've only ever cooked it but a friend of mines used to bring this pure shit that he said came from afghani. It was the sweetest taste I have ever had and smelled just like a bouqet of flowers when lit. He claimed it was raw but I couldn't say.


There are some folks in asia that smoke the sap straight after drying. The vast majority take the raw sap and cook it. More than likely the stuff your buddy brought back was cooked.


----------



## tea tree (Feb 27, 2010)

I was reading that if they just use the actetic acid and skip the anhydride step that is tradition that is a stronger product in fact. more conversion. Usually they do the acetic acid after the anhydride. Cool thing the poppy. The Ca poppy is good for you too altho not illegal. I have drank poppy tea once at a party and I had a killer hangover the next day. Weird. Not as nice as my pain meds for effect tho  (dont tell my doctor).


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> There are some folks in asia that smoke the sap straight after drying. The vast majority take the raw sap and cook it. More than likely the stuff your buddy brought back was cooked.


I wouldn't doubt it. It was tasty as hell though. Man I woke up late! 1 pm! Jeez. I gotta get some coffee.


----------



## bloatedcraig (Feb 27, 2010)

Just writing in some am sub'd, gonna have to read this one when the kids are not here.


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Raw opium is the "best" to experiment with. Not nearly as dangerous as the rest, more powerful narcotics.
> 
> It's the same as the difference between chewing Coca leaves and snorting cocaine.


This I would have to agree with.


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2010)

tea tree said:


> I was reading that if they just use the actetic acid and skip the anhydride step that is tradition that is a stronger product in fact. more conversion. Usually they do the acetic acid after the anhydride.


Whatcha mean?


----------



## seemeat420 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can someone tell me how to get the smokeable kind. I just drink the tea right now and I want to try smoking. The way yall talk is that's the way to go.


----------



## EFILROFKGD (Feb 27, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> This I would have to agree with.


 
me too worm me too... long time no talk bro . hit me up


----------



## Big P (Feb 27, 2010)

seemeat420 said:


> Can someone tell me how to get the smokeable kind. I just drink the tea right now and I want to try smoking. The way yall talk is that's the way to go.


 

anyone know any stores i can find them at the pods i mean.


shit i wish could try that shit today.


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2010)

Big P said:


> anyone know any stores i can find them at the pods i mean.
> 
> 
> shit i wish could try that shit today.


internet. google


----------



## Big P (Feb 27, 2010)

shepj said:


> internet. google


 

but i need them now!!!!



kinda a boring day, smoking the best weed on earth hardly gettin high.



my buddy got lots of tramedols, gonna pop some and drink some beer


you guys like the tramedols?


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2010)

I thought tramadol was cool like the first couple of times I did it.. besides that I think it is a shitty prodrug. I would take codeine over tramadol... tramadol gives me a headache though.


----------



## Big P (Feb 27, 2010)

shepj said:


> I thought tramadol was cool like the first couple of times I did it.. besides that I think it is a shitty prodrug. I would take codeine over tramadol... tramadol gives me a headache though.


 
my buddy has the 50mg pills


snorting them would be stupid right?


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just order some pods P. I would order some but my roomies aren't cool with that so I gotta keep the piece. If anybody lives around me that has some decoratives to spare pm me, ill pay. Don't know if that's against site rules to say that and if it is. Please delete or let me know and ill edit it.


----------



## Big P (Feb 27, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Just order some pods P. I would order some but my roomies aren't cool with that so I gotta keep the piece. If anybody lives around me that has some decoratives to spare pm me, ill pay. Don't know if that's against site rules to say that and if it is. Please delete or let me know and ill edit it.


 
ya i ordered should be here next week, got 75 pods


they will just mail them in a brown box would your roomates open our packages?


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 27, 2010)

EFILROFKGD said:


> me too worm me too... long time no talk bro . hit me up


My brother from another mother. Give me a hug nigga ( NO HOMO ) 

Its good to see you man. We have a lot to catch up on


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 27, 2010)

Big P said:


> ya i ordered should be here next week, got 75 pods
> 
> 
> they will just mail them in a brown box would your roomates open our packages?


You never know. I just don't want to stir shit up in the house hold.


----------



## Big P (Feb 27, 2010)

word


man those trammies kick in fast just poped 100mg already feel it a lil


maybe i should try this without drinking?


u think trami trip's are better when drinking onthem?


when i say drinking i mean lighly up to 4-5 beers


or should i try to enjoy it without drinkin


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 27, 2010)

Big P said:


> word
> 
> 
> man those trammies kick in fast just poped 100mg already feel it a lil
> ...


Just enjoy the trip. Idk about mixxing. Maybe a beer or 2 but becarful. Drinking will intensify it and nodding is almsot a guarantee


----------



## Big P (Feb 27, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Just enjoy the trip. Idk about mixxing. Maybe a beer or 2 but becarful. Drinking will intensify it and nodding is almsot a guarantee


 
crazy thing happend last week, i took a zanex and 3 shots of green dragon and drank a joose which is like a flavoured beer with ginsing taurine, caffiene and all types of crazy shit in it and like 11% alchahol


anyway by the end of the night i had a dream with my eyes open just sitting there vegging watching tv with my buddy

it was crazy i just turned to him and i was like dude! werent we just at target?!!?

its was real weird its like we were at target buying somthing and next thing i know we are sitting in my living room and hes lookin at me like im insane lol

so I was like how long you been here?


and he was like wtf dude? i been here all night lol

so he said then i was like whatever and then i remeber starting to nod off and he was freaked out and left lol



so yea gonna be more carful this time. first time i had a dream with my eyes open pretty weird shit that zanex and alcahol can do


also prozac and alcahol will give you complete visial halucinations


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I used distilling only as a laymans term, not a technical one. Morphine is derived from opium and then processed into heroin...but the origin for all opiates is the poppy plant itself. Raw opium is the "best" to experiment with. Not nearly as dangerous as the rest, more powerful narcotics.
> 
> It's the same as the difference between chewing Coca leaves and snorting cocaine.


i believe you can also go straight to heroin from opium (not that i would ever try) and thats how they make black tar.

i don't really know, not much into thing that don't come from the ground personally.

also i'm finding everyone is just asking the same questions over and over again. if you read the thread most of the info is already there. not that i care or anything just saying.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 27, 2010)

Big P said:


> crazy thing happend last week, i took a zanex and 3 shots of green dragon and drank a joose which is like a flavoured beer with ginsing taurine, caffiene and all types of crazy shit in it and like 11% alchahol
> 
> 
> anyway by the end of the night i had a dream with my eyes open just sitting there vegging watching tv with my buddy
> ...



be careful with benzos now. i just blacked myself out for a weekend and don't remember shit. it only to the smallest amount of phenazepam powder i ordered online.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 27, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Well, I took the plunge and ordered these:
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *GIANT POPPY PODS ON STEMS* [/FONT]
> ...


looks good to me man.


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2010)

donthatetaylor said:


> i believe you can also go straight to heroin from opium (not that i would ever try) and thats how they make black tar.


I said a while back..

Opium > Morphine 

Morphine + Acetic Anhydride > Heroin (Diacetylmorphine)


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Opium tea, no matter what you use, be it seeds or pods, is a tricky situation. The info posted is correct....with a tea....any tea....you don't know how strong it is till you've already ingested it.
> 
> Smoking it is by far the safest route to go. You'll fall asleep befre you can OD ...
> 
> Big P.... I'm not sure which post ur referring to. I treat Opium (if I have it) as a special occasion. For one thing.... I know I won't be doing anything the day I smoke Opium. No phone calls, no driving, no visitors...etc. For me, that set up isn't that common, so it is self limiting. Opium doesn't go bad so you can keep it around forever and a day. Very stable....very nice.


i loled when you said i won't be doing anything. i feel like thats what i have been doing since i have gotten it. i have been able to resist its use today though


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 27, 2010)

shepj said:


> I said a while back..
> 
> Opium > Morphine
> 
> Morphine + Acetic Anhydride > Heroin (Diacetylmorphine)


yes i know, i just had someone tell me that and wasn't quite sure if there was a way to make a lower quality h straight from the original product. me personally i like all the other alkaloids that come with the package.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 27, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Right on Don. Very informative. So how many pods did you find to be just right for you?


three to four jumbo pods treated me well. now i'm just smoking the goo though. i found if i leave it spread thin and let it dry really well i can scrape it up into little translucent flakes (to give you an idea of how thin) and then it gets kinda powdery. i use a little spoon to put it in the bowl as the grease on your fingers makes it gooy again and will get stuck on you fingers. that smokes really well. i use a lung style gravity bong and pack it up light it up on the stove and suck in all the smoke. otherwise it doesn't burn to well and is more of a waste.

smoked a bowl and ate a .5 of goo yesterday felt so nice all day. it started to wear off and went to a party and started drinking and smoking. one of the best highs i have had in a good while. i was probably the calmest one at that party haha.


----------



## Big P (Feb 27, 2010)

took 3 tramis now total drank 22 oz with ginsing taurine and caffine and alcahol


dont feel that fucked up.


got the 4th trammie on the table, 



should i take it?


only got one 22 oz of beer left anyway, that wont be dangerous right? im like 200 lbs


with a liver like Pâté
sittin in my man cave
breathin nasty ashtray
watching about D-day

On the history channel
and i dont be wearin flannel
im chillin with my shirt off 
while puffin on this birch hard

I cant get me on that feelin
im a crack head with some demons
but whats a demon to a dog?
or even steven to a fraud?

I dont be speakin on the weekend cuz im steady doin drugs



ok maybe im a lil fucked up


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2010)

Big P.. all right dude I like ya, but not being able to evaluate your own state and asking others if you should be mixing opioids with alcohol is just stupid man.. I don't mean to be harsh, just be careful dude.


----------



## Big P (Feb 27, 2010)

shepj said:


> Big P.. all right dude I like ya, but not being able to evaluate your own state and asking others if you should be mixing opioids with alcohol is just stupid man.. I don't mean to be harsh, just be careful dude.


 

yea i know man



dumb, 

these tramis aint much fun tho either but my buddy is fucked up tho


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2010)

Big P said:


> yea i know man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smoke a joint dude


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

donthatetaylor said:


> i loled when you said i won't be doing anything. i feel like thats what i have been doing since i have gotten it. i have been able to resist its use today though



 I learned that one in College. Snorted some Mexican smack at a party with a couple of buddies, and we all woke up in a corner the next day. The other guests placed us there....out of the way


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I learned that one in College. Snorted some Mexican smack at a party with a couple of buddies, and we all woke up in a corner the next day. The other guests placed us there....out of the way


haha, i feel like i was close to that last night at this college frat bro party. everyone was so loud an obnoxious and i was so the opposite. i feel like all drugs have there place. opiods i just like using by myself and laying around all day under my covers. i even find it hard to motivate myself to move my arms out of the covers to type this shit on my laptop lol.


----------



## Big P (Feb 27, 2010)

dont do anymore until 22 days pass


or it will not be good, mark your callender


my buddy says it takles 22 days to get it out of your system


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 27, 2010)

Big P said:


> dont do anymore until 22 days pass
> 
> 
> or it will not be good, mark your callender
> ...


i'm almost out so i guess i'm just gonna have to deal with the fact that i don't have it. thats why i didn't buy a whole lot of them.


----------



## Big P (Feb 27, 2010)

donthatetaylor said:


> i'm almost out so i guess i'm just gonna have to deal with the fact that i don't have it. thats why i didn't buy a whole lot of them.


 
yea man ima have like 75 pods so off gate i will not allow myself more than the dosage decided, thats how I did it with crack or cocaine and i never had a problem and first time doing that shit i was like 16 so its been a long time

now that i been thinking about it im only gonna make the goo


to smoke it. ima scour the internet for the best recipe but i think cracker already posted it ill check.


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think I might just order the pods. If anyone opens it I'll just say I'm taking a swing at being a floral designer lol


----------



## Big P (Feb 27, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> I think I might just order the pods. If anyone opens it I'll just say I'm taking a swing at being a floral designer lol


 

or you can say your making a present or somthing for you mom or gurl



so what is the best way to extract smokable stuff from dried opium poppies?


i think one method involves everclear and the other involves water only


whats the best way internet?


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2010)

Big P said:


> so what is the best way to extract smokable stuff from dried opium poppies?


I didn't even know you could do that.. I would just grow the poppies and harvest raw opium.


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 27, 2010)

I never tried any other way then water extract, but once I order them I'll do a few extract runs and see what works best.
Here's a thought everyone who buys pods should do a different extract with the same amount of pods and post what the results were. This would eliminate one person doing all the different extract method so as not to waste all of ones pods.
It can be a controled experiment from us! Possibly make a new thread specifically for the different methods and result, smoke, drink reports between us.
If no ones game its cool. It was just a thought. It would be a succesful thread if we all helped in the process.

What you guys think about this?


----------



## capone6182 (Feb 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> It is fairly easy and can be done in the kitchen. But consider this, heroin is distilled Opium...meaning concentrated.... if you need that.... you need to try some therapy first. I can see trying it once or twice to satisfy the curiosity ( I have), but believe me...it's not something to mess with on any kind of a regular basis.
> 
> Heroin can take you down quick and hard and keep you there. In every respect of your life.
> 
> My link above on Opiates talks about the cooking method if you're interested.


Naw its not that, its the fact that I don't under stand y
ppl don't make herion inside American instead of going threw the boarder
,I mean 99.9999%of American dosent even no what poppy plants look like and outa that 99.999% didn't even no it can be grown in America...
How come ppl don't just have a fienld of it out in tha middle of nowhere in a good state to grow them,u no wat I'm sayn?...I personaly wouldn't take the risk cause idk shit about poppy plants I'm just sayn tho,it would be easy pickins right, hire some aliens to do the picking and cutting, ud think tha Mexican cartel would learn something...


----------



## Big P (Feb 27, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> I never tried any other way then water extract, but once I order them I'll do a few extract runs and see what works best.
> Here's a thought everyone who buys pods should do a different extract with the same amount of pods and post what the results were. This would eliminate one person doing all the different extract method so as not to waste all of ones pods.
> It can be a controled experiment from us! Possibly make a new thread specifically for the different methods and result, smoke, drink reports between us.
> If no ones game its cool. It was just a thought. It would be a succesful thread if we all helped in the process.
> ...


 

ill share my expiriments, took me a lil while but i have developed one of the best recipies for makeing green dragon, im like a sushi chef makin that shit perfected it over a year or 2


the few people who have been able to hang with the dragon come by religiously to partake in the dragon rituals when available


ironically i have already been slaying the dragon on the regular, so you can see why I never want to end up chasing the dragon


----------



## Tunda (Feb 27, 2010)

I bought I bottole of poppy seeds from the grocery store because I read a thread where a guy grew them out and he said the pods were potent. Well anyway I sprinkled about a hundred seeds into a wet paper towel and within 12 hours I had a dozen that had white tails. Was just an experiment I didn't plant them I just wanted to see If it was true that the seeds were viable. Can't believe you can buy that shit from the store.


----------



## capone6182 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lol...I'm never gonna try this shit. My friend is now addicted to herion and id a completely dif. Person, he's pretty much fkd his family, actually his family tried to kill him, 
He was on methadone for two years and he was living at thete house (28years old)
He also jad a job, 
Well they kicked him out which he dosent have a car so he goes into withdrawal and has Stokes and shit and thry tell him to get off there property, me being the kind hearted person I am I let him sleep at my house and cook him breakfast and shit,which I have to make money and he is so fkd up he thinks the dea is outside so I'm like..lol wtf?
And take him to tha hospital and now he's on crack...lol..o well guess he's just fkd up...
Started from pills....later

Can anyone answer my question or put an input


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 27, 2010)

capone6182 said:


> Lol...I'm never gonna try this shit. My friend is now addicted to herion and id a completely dif. Person, he's pretty much fkd his family, actually his family tried to kill him,
> He was on methadone for two years and he was living at thete house (28years old)
> He also jad a job,
> Well they kicked him out which he dosent have a car so he goes into withdrawal and has Stokes and shit and thry tell him to get off there property, me being the kind hearted person I am I let him sleep at my house and cook him breakfast and shit,which I have to make money and he is so fkd up he thinks the dea is outside so I'm like..lol wtf?
> ...


I understand somewhat your position but I'm not going to go into any details of this.
This thread has moved on from the people with these situations. If anyone wants to respond to your post about this, that fine by me but I'll pass on this. We are now focusing our attention on the chemic side of & development ( controled experiments ). That's what I'm hoping we can do and Big P seems to be on board as I am aswell.

* what's credible sites offer overnight shipping?*


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

If you're around long enough, you'll end up knowing someone ruined by addiction. In the end, you must know thyself, and your own limitations. Everyone has them, but few recognize them.

Dried poppy pods are pretty much only good for steeping. You can't rehydrate them and then get sap. It takes turgor pressure of a living poppy to ooze the sap out of the incision. Once dried.....not possible.


----------



## Big P (Feb 27, 2010)

donthatetaylor said:


> the coffee maker method sucked. i didn't like it. dude 70 pods is a fuck ton.
> 
> i brought a pot of water to a boil and let it drop just bellow the boil and then added my ground or i just smashed them to them mix and let it sit for 2 hours i mixed occasionally and then strain. make sure to squeez your goods to get it all out.
> 
> ...


 
This was why i thought i should try smoking it


so don, you got good smokable off this?


oh you said capsules were better, pls feel free to clarify


tea, goo caps, or goo smokin?


----------



## seemeat420 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am on board with some experiments if someone can at least point me in the direction of how to make the smokeable kind of opium. I normally drink the tea from seeds but I am trying to learn to do the smoke kind but I don't know how so maybe someone can explain to me how to do this or link up a recipe or something.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

First... grow some.... it will take 3 months...you have time to learn the post harvest technique...which is simple. But for raw opium....you must cut fresh pods still attached to the host.


----------



## Big P (Feb 27, 2010)

i think i found the in depth way to make it:


READ THIS FIRST >>>> OPIUM POPPY FAQ. 
Otherwise the uninformed person may ask questions that have already been asked and answered a hundred times over. 

Other useful threads . . . 

Quick reference guide to Flake Cooked Opium
Papaver Somniferum Botany and Selective Breeding.
Laudanum, The Godzilla of HomeBrews. 
Making Morphine the simple way. (Crude Morphine production). 

For informational or research purposes only . . . in hypothetical situations and theoretical discussions . . 

The following is a fictional story compiled by a 3 toed sloth . . 

*Some quick background.*
_Poppy growers in third world countries have been "cooking" Opium for countless years. In fact there is only one tribe which is known of that does not cook their Opium before consumption. Google will show up a fair number of histories and guides which will confirm this. The bricks of Opium generally for sale in these third world countries are all bricks of "cooked" opium. SWIM makes his own cooked opium in the same way and has adapted this guide so that other starting materials can also be used such as fresh poppy pods, freshly dried poppy pods, sourced poppy pods and if one REALLY wanted to . . poppy seed. When the procedure is done properly with raw opium latex the results can be hypothetically astounding, this is also true of doing the procedure with freshly dried pods. Medical alkaloid companies all use the "water threshing" method of harvesting opium. This is to say that all alkaloids are suspended in a water solution to be shipped to a production plant for further processing. The basic theory is to return this latex dissolved in water to close to its original state . . . . leading too . . . 

Cooked Flake Opium . . . . 
_
OK, First one would like to thank everyone else's friends for the support SWIM received in the previous thread. One has created THIS thread as an improved guide at SWIM's request because he thought that the information that One provided was at some points a little vague and could be elaborated on for those whom wish to have more accurate research.

*NEW IMPROVED IDIOT PROOF GUIDE FOR FLAKE or COOKED OPIUM!
*- EVERYTHING mentioned in this guide will assume that one is starting with 10 grams of material and all calculation will be based on that starting amount, further calculations for different amounts are easily obtained by simple maths. This material can either be the latex (raw opium gum), poppy pods (either fresh or dried) and poppy seed. (One must mention here that SWIM says that although poppy seed can be used for this method, it produces a lower grade of resulting material. The reason it is mentioned here is because some SWIY's only have access to poppy seed.)

*NOTE:




*At no point should ANY boiling or bubbling occur at any time, if it has then one would end up with something that is low grade at best.

*STEP 1: *For opium gum, cut it up into small match head size pieces - the same goes for fresh poppy heads. For dried poppy heads and / or poppy seed, grind it up into a coarse powder. The reason for this is that extraction takes place easier and quicker because alot of small particles have a larger surface area to extract from than one large particle.
*STEP 2:* You need a pot containing 10 times the weight / volume (W/V) of water than that of the starting material. Since hypothetically we are starting with 10 grams we will need 100ml of water. (for 1 gram you would need 10ml, for 3 - 30ml etc etc). Bring this volume of water up to 70 degrees Celsius (158 F).
*STEP 3:* Add your material to this liquid and let it steep for 2 hours stirring occasionally. One should notice the level of the water on the side of the pot, if this level drops down due to evaporation then water is added from a warm kettle kept on hand during this period. (The reason SWIM has extended the time period is because different densities will extract at different rates, so 2 hours is preferred to allow for this.)
*STEP 4: *Once the steeping period is over the liquid should have gone an amber / brown color. Take it off the heat and strain it immediately through 4 stacked fine coffee filters. One will notice (for gum and fresh material) that a lot of gray wax-like sludge is left in the filter, this is a latex by-product and is discarded because it contains nothing of use. For dry material and seeds you will have the same wax like substance along with a heap of sludge left over from the ground pods or seeds, this is also now useless and should be discarded. The reason for it being strained immediately is because of heat expansion. Heat will expand all other particles in the liquid but the filter will not let them pass through, this filters almost everything except for the alkaloids and some other water soluble materials.
*STEP 5:* Once filtered off into another pot allow this liquid to cool to room temperature. This is where one needs to adjust pH level of the liquid. The pH of 7.00 is considered neutral at 25 &#8451; (77 F) because at this pH the concentration of H3O+ approximately equals the concentration of OH&#8722; in pure water. pH below 7.0 is considered "acidic" and it is an acidic solution one needs to proceed. Adjust the pH of the liquid to 6.5 with citric acid once it has cooled to room temperature using pH test strips available from an aquarium and garden supply stores. The reason for the pH adjustment is that the week acid binds to specific opiates making them more active and in certain circumstances binding to an alkaloid making it into a higher level alkaloid. The pH also dictates how readily available the alkaloids are in the blood, for more information on this Google for pH. 
*STEP 6:* preheat an oven to 50 degrees Celsius (122 F). Put the resulting pH adjusted liquid into shallow glass baking dishes. Place the baking dishes into the oven to allow the water content to be evaporated off. This is a safe way for evaporation to take place because the point at which opiate alkaloids are dispersed and destroyed into vapor is 80 degrees Celsius (176 F). This is also the reason why water extraction should take place at 70 degrees Celsius.
*STEP 7:* Once the liquid has lost almost all of its water content turn the oven off and open the oven door leaving the baking dishes in there so that the substance in the dishes can loose the rest of its water content naturally. This will usually happen rather rapidly as the oven and surrounding atmosphere cools. It is easy to visually determine when something has lost the majority of its water content, the liquid will appear to look muddy and "stiffer". 
*STEP 8:* Once the material has lost all of its water content one would be left with an amber / brown crystalline substance on the bottom of the baking dishes. This is scraped up carefully (it is very light and can "flick" off into oblivion) with a plastic scraper, SWIM uses an old credit card




. The resulting scraped up material is still rather pliable even though it is rather crystalline in appearance and is easily pushed back into a ball. When you do this the color of it gets a little darker again.
*RESULT:* If one has performed this correctly then one would be left with a substance known as "flake" or the "cooked" form of opium. When it is smoked correctly it should melt and vaporize pretty much the same as H does rather than slightly burn and and sizzle like raw opium. It should leave very little residue when smoked unlike raw opium which turns into a hard little ball once it is expended. This form is also good for eating, dissolving into liquid to drink, making capsules out of, etc etc. . . This is (in SWIM's opinion a little more dangerous because cooked opium is much more potent than poppy pod tea or poppy grounds in equivalent quantity. Smoking is more controlled in his opinion because you can start by smoking a smaller quantity and working your way up.
*NOTE:* If one were to want this process to go a little quicker one could evaporate off a fair amount of the water before introducing the liquid into the baking trays. If one is to do this the temperature should be kept at or under 70 degrees Celsius to prevent alkaloid loss. SWIM's opinion though is "the slower the evaporation and the lower the temperatures - the better the result".
*APPROXIMATES:* Water can contain only a certain amount of alkaloids before it reaches what is known as the "saturation point". This is the point at which no more alkaloids will be absorbed into the water because there are no bonding points left in the water to bind to. This usually occurs at around 500mg per 100ml @ 70 degrees Celsius. Once that bonding occurs no opiate molecule loss should occur if the solution is kept under that temperature. This is not to say that the molecules are not still in the solution as the water evaporates, it is merely stating that as the water evaporates the molecules then bond back onto themselves resulting in the cooked form of opium SWIM described. SWIM's tests and experience in equivalences seems to indicate that 1 gram of cooked opium contains around 500mg of opiate alkaloids. Research shows that farmed varieties of Papaver Somniferum contain on average around 10 to 15 percent morphine in that alkaloid content. Using this scale one would deduce that 1 gram of cooked opium would contain on average around 50mg of morphine. Therefor a match head sized piece weighing in at 0.1 grams should contain on average around 5mg of morphine (not including other alkaloids remember). Using the reverse mathematics should tell one the alkaloid content of the starting liquid once cooled and pH adjusted. Happy research and remember, this is all for research purposes only. SWIM and One are not suggesting in any way to perform this operation or to perform any activity deemed to be illegal in ones own country. 

Hope this has helped more . . . . cheers


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 27, 2010)

Big P said:


> or you can say your making a present or somthing for you mom or gurl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the best possible smokable product you can make from the goo is to. first make the goo from either alcohol or water (both work fine, alcohol just evaps faster) then when you get your finished product you refine it the same way you would opium. like "cooked" opium. i haven't tried this myself but supposedly it makes it into a fine smokable. i was to lazy to attempt so i spread it thin and dried flaky like i said earlier.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 27, 2010)

oh and as far as my preferred method i like smoking it. its just more of a pain in the ass where capsules are easy.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 27, 2010)

nice post by the way big p. +rep


----------



## worm5376 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm lost on which site I ordered from before  this weed is killing my memory. 

Sending out an SoS !!!!!!!!!!

Owait it was ebay . What sites offer overnight guys? With good pods ?


----------



## capone6182 (Feb 28, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Dried poppy pods are pretty much only good for steeping. You can't rehydrate them and then get sap. It takes turgor pressure of a living poppy to ooze the sap out of the incision. Once dried.....not possible.


Ok well I was so interested in this I did a little reading (mainly cause I already no way to much on growing pot,thank u r.I.u)
Well I've been reading and it dosent seem that hard all the locals from various countries just cut,burn,grow, same with tha coca leafs
But I alsO read u get more of a harvast spacing them out arounda sq ft,

O dRug fourms has a bunch of u guys "swim's"

So I don't get y ppl don't grow it here like in the western states and process them into herion or morphine,
Ud think you'd make millions off a small piece of land that looked like a feild beside ur house,it only takes 3months from seed to harvast so the pork chopper wouldn't catch u,then if u had a quality fence and some guard dogs ,private property ud be good a cupple illgeal Mexicans, u no they don't care and five or so good friends to keep watch, idk I was jst dreaming about it,
Any imput?
......................

As for drug addiction, u can be on all the drugs be cracked out w.e I wouldn't care cause if that's what u like to do a,by all means u only have one life live it ur way, what u do or dont do is none of my business, u no what I'm sayn,most ppl, we'll I'm white so most white ppl are scared or look way down onn ppl that do shit like herion crack ect ect, me I've been to jail,I've sold tha dope of played the game,but in the end if ur not the supplyer ur nothing cause it'll all be working for somebody else not making the money for the risk or for the ong hours or tha motherfuker outside at 4 in the morning tryn to get a 5 piece,him noing that shit gonna just evaporate probably can't hardly get a hit off of,I just chose to change now I grow maybe 5 plants a year,keeps money in my pocket,abd I smoke when I want till my head is off my bodie,448g=lb so 5*448= 2240 of kush if I buy it by the gram I'm saving 44,000 dollars
...................


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 28, 2010)

Because heroin production is like oil....the government only wants it IMPORTED.


----------



## capone6182 (Feb 28, 2010)

Lol....yeah but could it be done,that's all I was asking. ..lol...


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 28, 2010)

Poppies are also quite showy.... weed is just green, but an acre of poppies would be hard to miss.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Feb 28, 2010)

CJ, check this thread out man, u GOTTA c this

WTF is this??


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 28, 2010)

hahaha funny stuff! What's next broccoli weed?


----------



## Big P (Feb 28, 2010)

its safer and more profitable to grow the heroin out of country and produce it out of country that way your only risking your mules and not you whole operation if the mules get clipped you lose 1 shipment 

if you get clipped in the usa and all your manufacturing production and staff are all there

your whole shabang will be taken down


also its cheaper to do it in other places were bribery is a constant and labor is exploited


im telling ya even drug dealers are moving thier business's overseas, or well they always have been really


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 28, 2010)

well if you took it to the extreme and went all browndirtwarrior on those pods then i see it being doable just not safe.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 28, 2010)

I think you would have to greenhouse them to keep them out of sight.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Feb 28, 2010)

yea that actually seems really practical.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 28, 2010)

I think a hydro setup in a greenhouse would be very do-able, and yield very well. You could use small pots and pack a ton in.

The one thing I always think about regarding guerrilla growing a field of poppies is that for like 2/3 of their life cycle they're in the 'cabbage' stage right? So basically you'd only have to avoid detection during the last portion of the process, because until the flower rises, it looks like a field of well, cabbage. Those last two weeks must be nerve-wracking though!

Great post P, very informative.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 28, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> I never tried any other way then water extract, but once I order them I'll do a few extract runs and see what works best.
> Here's a thought everyone who buys pods should do a different extract with the same amount of pods and post what the results were. This would eliminate one person doing all the different extract method so as not to waste all of ones pods.
> It can be a controled experiment from us! Possibly make a new thread specifically for the different methods and result, smoke, drink reports between us.
> If no ones game its cool. It was just a thought. It would be a succesful thread if we all helped in the process.
> ...


Great post Worm, you always take a very logical approach to things which I admire.

I'm down. I already have the pods ordered, should be here in less than a week. I'm more than happy to make a thread documenting my process and the results thereof. I think that this is an excellent idea. Let's ALL learn what works best at the same time and just cut to the chase for next time.

Brilliant.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 28, 2010)

I think you'll have to sweat at least a month. The flowers are quite showy but don't last that long. Problem is they won't all flower at once....so it'll create an exposure. then you get all the long necks with the OBVIOUS naked pods..... 

outdoors is problematic in large numbers....unless you have serious privacy and or really big flower gardens to mix them in with.


----------



## capone6182 (Feb 28, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> I think a hydro setup in a greenhouse would be very do-able, and yield very well. You could use small pots and pack a ton in.
> 
> The one thing I always think about regarding guerrilla growing a field of poppies is that for like 2/3 of their life cycle they're in the 'cabbage' stage right? So basically you'd only have to avoid detection during the last portion of the process, because until the flower rises, it looks like a field of well, cabbage. Those last two weeks must be nerve-wracking though!
> 
> Great post P, very informative.


Lol...I could buy 5 acres and put up pvc and painting plastic, 
lol....to bad I don't have money I could do it by myself, it would just be hard to process the opium into morphine then into black tar and make booku $$$$
..lol...then open up another next year....
I just need 100's of 1 gallon pots, hell peat moss would workset up hoses for water and ferts on top of the green house...lol

I think it could be done,id just need to learn the chemistry part,but I'm not about to take the risk of manufacturing herion...damn that charge just sounds bad,,,,hella long sentence. ..lol


----------



## donthatetaylor (Mar 1, 2010)

the risk might be worth it just to be a legend. the guy who got caught growing and making the mosted hated drug in america right under the governments nose on home soil. it would be pure and everything damn crazzy shit. i think that would make national news.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 1, 2010)

I think it's okay to grow some for personal use, but to do it and trade peoples lives for $$$ is repulsive to me. Heroin is a ruiner.


----------



## shepj (Mar 2, 2010)

That's like saying beer is okay for personal use, but hard alcohol is a life ruiner!


----------



## Big P (Mar 2, 2010)

recieved my dried flower arrangement yesterday at a secret location



the expiriments start today


however Battlfield bad company II just came out today



gonna be a busy night


I think im gonna brew a batch, make tea out of most of it, but some of it i will also evaporate in the oven to try the smokable stuff.




lol you know what would be funny , if i perposly made this my last post ever so you guys will think i must have died or somthin



anyway boys, tonight is the night for Alkaloids


----------



## The Lone Bonger (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm gonna be growing a couple of afgan blues this summer myself, mixing them in with my vegetable garden. Not looking to harvest or smoke very much of it. I have a very healthy respect for opium and it's extremely addictive nature, so chasing the dragon once a month will be enough for me.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2010)

shepj said:


> That's like saying beer is okay for personal use, but hard alcohol is a life ruiner!



Hardly a comparison. Manufacturing heroin for profit is almost an unspeakable act of pure greed.

Growing weed as a primary income is a pretty low way of living, but heroin is rock bottom on the scale.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 2, 2010)

Glad to see you got your floral arrangements Big P.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 2, 2010)

Well upon checking it seems that _my _floral arrangement will be here in two days, which is this Thurs. 


I would return the favor
Oversleep the rapture
Go carefully, carefully
Oh, UPS truck driver!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 2, 2010)

I wish I could join you guys but myt wifey said no and I have to respect her wishes.
Its only fair


----------



## Big P (Mar 2, 2010)

just drank 2 pods worth
ready to stick my dick in the dirt

my wife said i was an ass for doing it
i told her be gone wid dat stupid shit
she said omg, you are such a twit
she dont know why, she fell in love with it

i told her pls, dont say that shit
cuz in a min ill be havin trip
an in a min she'll be showin tit
and by the end ima have a kid





ill let you know if/when it hits me i think i feel it

my boy says it reaks like opium but i wouldnt know



[youtube]vqy0eH1lIZ4[/youtube]


----------



## Big P (Mar 2, 2010)

so i took it about 40 min ago


took a lil less than 1/3 of a 6 poppy batch,

but the poppies are small.


how long should i wait untill i take some more if im not really messed up ye? its been 40 min


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 2, 2010)

Big P said:


> just drank 2 pods worth
> ready to stick my dick in the dirt
> 
> my wife said i was an ass for doing it
> ...



Your post leads me to believe your starting to feel it 
You're intelligent and I know I don't need to say this in order for you to know but, just becareful man. Treat it just like you would a research chemical (cautiously) you'll be sure to have beautiful dreams as long as you do it safely


----------



## Big P (Mar 2, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Your post leads me to believe your starting to feel it
> You're intelligent and I know I don't need to say this in order for you to know but, just becareful man. Treat it just like you would a research chemical (cautiously) you'll be sure to have beautiful dreams as long as you do it safely


 
thanks for the reply


so i poured another cup. told my buddy to take me to the emergency room if i start loosin it

i feel a lil i think, but im 211 lbs and i think i need more cus the pods i got are about the size of a testicle.

lol couldnt think of anything else to compare it too

but its smaller than a golf ball, and well atleast my testies are


do you really think somone could od on 4 dried pods? small ones?


----------



## Big P (Mar 2, 2010)

hey worm how long does it usually take to kick in. that way i can know for sure if i need more or not


theortically ocoarse this is all for a book im writing all ficational you know


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2010)

I've never podded, but I would think the absorption through the stomach lining is pretty quick. Same as aspirin....

You should lose interest in posting ...


----------



## Big P (Mar 2, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I've never podded, but I would think the absorption through the stomach lining is pretty quick. Same as aspirin....
> 
> You should lose interest in posting ...


 
lol



not yet you guys are just too interseting


just finished my second cup in my book im writing.


i feel it a lil but my buddy is like i aint fucked up till im drooling lol

but hes tried som straight like lquid hydrocodone shit in the hospitol

i dont think this should is supposed to mess me up as much as his shit did right?


----------



## Big P (Mar 2, 2010)

how long should it last Mr. Cracker?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2010)

I really don't know tea but smoking lasts hours.


Quick: How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## Big P (Mar 2, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I really don't know tea but smoking lasts hours.
> 
> 
> Quick: How many fingers am I holding up?


 

if you were really holding your fingers up it was 7 fingers


if you didnt hold up any fingers then zero


was I right?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 2, 2010)

Big P said:


> hey worm how long does it usually take to kick in. that way i can know for sure if i need more or not
> 
> 
> theortically ocoarse this is all for a book im writing all ficational you know


There are a few variables that come into play figuring out how long before they kick in.

1* your tollerance
2*your wieght
3*your last meal

Generally you should start feeling the dragon withing 20-40 minutes. Max 40 minutes, from there you can addjust your intake. So let's say you barely feel anything after 40 minutes, consume another 4.oz wiat another 20 minutes or so and if you start feeling it. Cut your dosage in half *2.oz*
If you're using 4 pods, its safe to say your first dosage can be 8.oz from there cut down to 4.oz . As you feel the opium kicking in cut down to 2.oz per 20-25 till you get your desireable level.  Got it?


----------



## Big P (Mar 2, 2010)

ok i have downed the whole batch pretty much about 5 pods worth


1 pods worth left in the cup.


im not drinking it for a long while to be safe


but shit maybe i should have purchased the large ones?


anyway first expiriment suched ass, ill come back and let you know if it kicks in

i cant hold out anymore im smoking my first hit of weed of the day now.


----------



## Big P (Mar 2, 2010)

smoked some weed


made me remember how awsome this plant is,


however i also realize i am somone messed up off the pods cuz im way higher than i should be


i think 3 of these pods are equl to 1 gigantum pod so the 6 i ingested is more like 2 large pods


i got 69 left ill do more expiriments this week.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2010)

one finger.... 

You will usually drift in and out.... some things will be just fine one minute, and when I pushed the purple cucumber and the spinning job had, it will all work out.
If you take too much, having sprung doors not well meaning, and then all of a sudden, strawberry Mandarin kings pancakes with firewood, of course everyone is different.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol CJ, you sure you're not on the dragon aswell?
Think fast!!!! How many toes am I wiggeling? Hmmm?! C'mon man! Stay with me here brother 

Big P , for your next run make some goo. Take about 15 pods, for every pod use roughly 150ml of water.
Bring your water to a boil then turn it down just below boiling point. Let it steep in the water for about 2 hours or more ( the longer, the better ) if you can get your hands on some cheese cloth and a pair of rubber gloves. You can use the cheese cloth to strain it with and the rubber gloves will allow you to work with the material while its still hot and not burn yourself! get the thick latex ones. After its been steeping in the water strain through the cloth and put all of the vegative matter in it and squeeze the shit out of it so as to get all of the liquid out as possible. Get a pyrex baking pan ( the bigger the better ) and pour your liquid substance into it. Set your oven to 180F and allow it to evaporate most of the liquid,however, don't let it evaporate all of it. Once your down to maybe 15/20% liquid, allow for it to finish drying naturally. Set the pan aside for a day or 2 and once it done drying scrape away!
You cane put some on top of some bud and smoke it. Opium has the most lovely taste and smell. 
The first time I smoked it was on a boat. My friend had bought some along for our 18 hour journey for black seabass. He said if I would smoke some he would have a few shots of JD with me ( he doesn't drink ) so it was a fair deal 
It was the best cleanest high I have ever had. I can remember my very first toke, me, my friend and a rahsta mahn that we met on the boat. Even the jamaican was surprised at how clean of a high it was. As soon as we were done, I went inside the cabin and brole out my sleeping bag ( as did my friend and Mr Jamaica mahn! Aswell ) and slept for 4 hours on our way to the fishing grounds
Man I'm sorry. I'm flapping my gums like crazy  Do forgive me, I can't help it


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2010)

The middle toe?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 2, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> The middle toe?


Ha! Jokes on you.... I lost my middle toe in Nam. Those damn gooks never got a single word out of me, no matter how much toe torture they did to me  I'll never tell! Neverrrr!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2010)

Somewhere out there....it's on someone's mantle.


----------



## mogascreeta (Mar 2, 2010)

i just cant deal with the opium itches, not worth it in my opinion except soon before bed because i get so fuckin itchy


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 2, 2010)

I hope they trimmed my toe nail before they put it on display.. I used it to dig my fox holes out in the field


----------



## Big P (Mar 2, 2010)

Sooo Gentlmen,


Who here knows where to obtain the most potent strain of papaver somniferum seeds that are also easy to grow and hearty yielders?



PPS: dried poppies from cheappoppies.com are not good for special flower arrangments


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2010)

And every Tet, the little children resist going to bed ... not before GrandPapa tells the "toe" story .... a tradition.

Tasmanian Blue is supposedly high in alkaloids. Hens & Chickens is always popular as well.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 3, 2010)

Big P said:


> Sooo Gentlmen,
> 
> 
> Who here knows where to obtain the most potent strain of papaver somniferum seeds that are also easy to grow and hearty yielders?
> ...


Well, I hate to be all I told you so (so I won't!), but this is what I was afraid of several pages back. It said on their FAQs page that they did not sell P. Somniferum poppy products.

Well I hope mine are good! I got mine from the same place as Don, so I think I'll be OK. Plus I only spent a total of $32.50 shipping and handling included, so if it's bunk at least I'm not out a lot or anything. I'm just cutting straight to the chase and going for the smoking opium right off the bat with all of it.

Hey Worm, I thought that 170 degrees was the highest temp that one should ever encounter when making the goo? At least that's what I read...I read >= 150 degrees, but no more than 170 max as this is when the alkaloids start to degrade or something.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah you're correct dc, I was rambling on so much I made an error. Lol sorry, I was stoned man. But yeah 170 degrees. You can go at 150F but the closer to 170 the more key akaloids you'll extract!
That sucks that they were bunk Big P. Lesson learned and no one else will order from them again. It blows that you had to be the ginnie pig though 

So dc, you gonna go straight for the goo eh? Good choice. Theirs nothing like some fine goo smoke I tellya....well... besides bud of course but nothing else is better


----------



## herbose (Mar 3, 2010)

I haven't gone through this whole thread so I don't know if this has been mentioned before
I've been following this thread and decided to grow some poppies. I ordered a bunch of dried heads with seeds. In the meantime, on a whim, I bought a bottle of McCormick poppy seeds at the supermarket and put some in rockwool with water. 
Guess what? I have seedlings.
The seedling pic is not real obvious but trust me, they are germinating.
I'll post pics when they're more obvious.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2010)

Very hard to transplant....


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 3, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> Yeah you're correct dc, I was rambling on so much I made an error. Lol sorry, I was stoned man. But yeah 170 degrees. You can go at 150F but the closer to 170 the more key akaloids you'll extract!
> That sucks that they were bunk Big P. Lesson learned and no one else will order from them again. It blows that you had to be the ginnie pig though
> 
> So dc, you gonna go straight for the goo eh? Good choice. Theirs nothing like some fine goo smoke I tellya....well... besides bud of course but nothing else is better


Hehehe yeah I bet! I've actually never had opium. I've done almost everything else out there at some point, but strangely enough I just never had the opportunity to get my hands on any of it. The only thing that ever used to come around my neck of the woods back in the day was that red rocks shit that eventually got exposed as dragon's blood incense or whatever. I always thought it was a bunch of BS so I never bought any of it. lol

So yeah I'm going straight to da goo. What I ordered says 15 - 19 giant size pods on stems that are something like 10" long, so hopefully it's enough to make a decent amount of smoking opium. 

I just checked on UPS to see where my shipment is...it's apparently on the slow plane from LA cause it left there almost a day and a half ago and there's no arrival scan here in my city yet. Oh well, it's still scheduled for delivery by 7pm tomm.

As a side note, apparently the Canadian online pharmacy that I ordered the Nurofen Plus from is either actually in New Zealand, or at least they are for sure fulfilling the order from NZ cause that's what the customer service dude that I emailed said. It's apparently already shipped out regular mail, and all the customer service dude would say was that it takes roughly 16 - 18 business days for me to receive it over here. I was kinda pissed because I can't help but feel a little 'bamboozled', I ordered from this site specifically because they were close in Canada. So ain't that about a bitch? Oh well, now I just play the waiting game. If it gets intercepted by customs I'm only out $25 flat. If not, I'm ordering more prob! lol

So here's what I've been wondering though...everybody knows that you can smoke the 'smoking opium' that you make by steeping the pods and evaporating the excess moisture, but as Don was saying what other methods are there for consumption? Don was talking about eating it, what I want to know is can it be snorted? Or if it ends up gooey can you stick a BB of it up your nose like you can with black tar dope?

And between smoking, snorting, and ingesting, which method is the most effective? Meaning, which method of consumption makes the most efficient use of the drug, which will allow me to get just as high but with using less to do so? I'm trying to make the most of this.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 3, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Hehehe yeah I bet! I've actually never had opium. I've done almost everything else out there at some point, but strangely enough I just never had the opportunity to get my hands on any of it. The only thing that ever used to come around my neck of the woods back in the day was that red rocks shit that eventually got exposed as dragon's blood incense or whatever. I always thought it was a bunch of BS so I never bought any of it. lol
> 
> So yeah I'm going straight to da goo. What I ordered says 15 - 19 giant size pods on stems that are something like 10" long, so hopefully it's enough to make a decent amount of smoking opium.
> 
> ...


I would stick with the tea and smoke. Trust me when I say you'll be plenty satisfied with the smoke. Don't go opening a can of worms when you don't have to buddy  
Can you pm me the pharmacy you used?
What kind of pods did you order?


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 3, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> I would stick with the tea and smoke. Trust me when I say you'll be plenty satisfied with the smoke. Don't go opening a can of worms when you don't have to buddy
> Can you pm me the pharmacy you used?
> What kind of pods did you order?


I feel ya, it's just that I would rather eat it or snort it actually if that is indeed an option. Not going to do the tea, so that just leaves smoking it unless there is another way.

Anyone know of another way??

Yeah gimme a sec Worm...coming at ya!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you snort your weed?


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 3, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Do you snort your weed?


Couldn't you have just said no? 
Well its you so I guess not


----------



## shepj (Mar 3, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Do you snort your weed?


lol I have no idea what this is in reference to.. but I have tried personally, I didn't care for it much.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone remember that Cheech & Chong skit.... Up his Nose? 

This reminds me of that.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 3, 2010)

I just don't see why up your nose? Stick to the smoke. You DO NOT need to go any further then that.
Opium can be introduced to the body in just about any method. Its just a matter of how it was extracted and refined.
* Doesn't mean you should try them all*


----------



## ANC (Mar 3, 2010)

Remember diffirent molecules have diffirent boiling temperatures.
When we smoke something, we kind of vapourise the molecules next to the coal, and inhale the vapours from that.... + all the crap in the actual smoke...
But this allows some dangerous compounts with high boiling points not to be liberated and delivered to your body.
When you directly ingest a compound, you do not have this safety net.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Do you snort your weed?


Yeah I do actually, because as everyone knows, snorting your cannabis is by far the most effective delivery method. You're just wasting it if you're smoking it. I would have thought a Father Time dude like yourself would have already known this? 

OK, well since everybody's gonna hate on sniffing something I'll just do my own research elsewhere. I would never and have never stuck a needle in my body, and that for me is where _I_ draw the line. I'm not really sure why everybody is treating the act of sniffing opiates like smoking crack or banging dope. It's just a quicker easier delivery method is all.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2010)

No, everyone knows that distilling it and shooting it directly into your veins is the most effective delivery method.

Have at it.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> No, everyone knows that distilling it and shooting it directly into your veins is the most effective delivery method.
> 
> Have at it.


Right, which is where I said I draw the line. Dude you're just a hater man. lol


----------



## donthatetaylor (Mar 4, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> No, everyone knows that distilling it and shooting it directly into your veins is the most effective delivery method.
> 
> Have at it.


ha you completely changed your stance from the beggining of this thread. it started with you fighting with people to avoid opiods caz there life ruiners now your telling them to shoot them. haha just thought it was funny.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Mar 4, 2010)

shepj said:


> lol I have no idea what this is in reference to.. but I have tried personally, I didn't care for it much.


haha i snorted a line of kief as a bet. it made me sneeze a lot thats about it, but i don't think snorting the puddy its a good idea. it dissolves on contact with any liquid(accidentaly spilt some water on it the other day  ) but there is alwasy plugging it if your looking for another method that is more effiecent me personally gonna stick to smoke. although its really harsh on your lungs. feels like someone is sitting on your chest if you smoke enough.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2010)

donthatetaylor said:


> ha you completely changed your stance from the beggining of this thread. it started with you fighting with people to avoid opiods caz there life ruiners now your telling them to shoot them. haha just thought it was funny.


Can't tell when I'm joking?


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Can't tell when I'm joking?


Nah we can all tell when you're joking, it just wasn't funny that's all.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I got my pods and I started a new thread about it. I need some help though! I have a few 'advanced' questions....ShepJ where you at man? Worm, can you help? Don and ANC, please check this out.

Thanks guys, I'll be posting along the way during the process and will report my findings once finished. I guess I'm the first to do a thread about my goo method Worm! 

Click here to go to my goo production thread>>>


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm on my way good friend!


----------



## herbose (Mar 4, 2010)

Reference to post #243. Picture of poppy seed germination at four days. McCormack's Poppy Seeds, available in the spice aisle of your local supermarket.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

herbose said:


> Reference to post #243. Picture of poppy seed germination at four days. McCormack's Poppy Seeds, available in the spice aisle of your local supermarket.


Beautiful pic you got there!


----------



## herbose (Mar 4, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Beautiful pic you got there!


Thanks, it did turn out pretty good. 
Surprised the hell outta me.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Nah we can all tell when you're joking, it just wasn't funny that's all.



That's because you were the butt of it. A natural response.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> That's because you were the butt of it. A natural response.


Whatever man. It must be lonely up there on your pedestal.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 4, 2010)

CJ & d.c. : Can we get back to having a civil thread? 
How bout you guys make fun of me, take some of your anger out on the worm 
Just don't beat me with a stick  Brings back flashbacks


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> CJ & d.c. : Can we get back to having a civil thread?
> How bout you guys make fun of me, take some of your anger out on the worm
> Just don't beat me with a stick :lol Brings back flashbacks


Haha yeah I've had the shit beat out of me by the cops before too so that would not be good Worm!


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cops can be brutal some times, but I was reffering to my mom


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

Eeeewwwwwww that's just wrong bro....like having a three-way that's not the 'cool' type....


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 4, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Eeeewwwwwww that's just wrong bro....like having a three-way that's not the 'cool' type....


The day I decided to act like her smacks didn't hurt, was the day my mom decided to show me that wasn't her only arsenal 
2 very important lessons I learned that night.
*1*- My nom is not to be fucked with!
*2*-Sticks hurt!


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

worm5376 said:


> The day I decided to act like her smacks didn't hurt, was the day my mom decided to show me that wasn't her only arsenal
> 2 very important lessons I learned that night.
> *1*- My nom is not to be fucked with!
> *2*-Sticks hurt!


Haha yeah right? Nothing strikes fear in the hearts of men like like their mom on a rampage. If they can squeeze a grapefruit out of their vajajay and then raise it for the next 20 years then they can prob kick an ass or two.


----------



## donthatetaylor (Mar 5, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Can't tell when I'm joking?


i was just playing the role of a smart ass it just didn't come across right. i could feel the sarcasm.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 5, 2010)

Yo Don - should I just steep all the ground up crap together, or should i keep the stems batch separate from the pods batch?


----------



## swell calyx swell (Mar 5, 2010)

bouncing bear botanicals. totally legit. 5 dollars for a literally thousand seed pack. you can pick certain kinds. i picked the persian white because they have the highest percentage of opium alkaloids. and it is legit i will vouch for them. thai sticks on the way!!! peace. Oh yea just make sure you put on a comment that they are for a botany experiment and your golden.


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 5, 2010)

I like strangers sometimes


----------



## donthatetaylor (Mar 6, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Yo Don - should I just steep all the ground up crap together, or should i keep the stems batch separate from the pods batch?


i put every last bit of it in there and soaked heated and strained twice. stem pod seeds and all.


----------



## capone6182 (Mar 7, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Hardly a comparison. Manufacturing heroin for profit is almost an unspeakable act of pure greed.
> 
> Growing weed as a primary income is a pretty low way of living, but heroin is rock bottom on the scale.


Yeah well if I was to do it,id b ruthless, I mean ill already piss on u if u dubble cross me but id def be cuttin mother fuker heads off,lower one first, I've never been the careing type cause of my child hood,but

Fiens already want it so there gonna get it regardless, but if I had the purest at the cheapest price with dubble the weight,
$$$,$$$,$$$,$$$
Id b a very very rich man,which then u could compare me with satan himself, 

My opinion if I had the money,knowledge, man power,id do it,

So y'all r telling me if I gave 10-20of yall10,000 a month to cultivate it and a 50,000 bonus after the product was gone ud say no?


Obviously ill never be able to do it or I wouldn't b posting it for tha world to c, but its fun to imagine ant it,


----------

